# Sticky  Holly's tip for finding your type :)



## Irulan

It is sometimes easier to say, "No. I'm definitely not like this" than to say "I definitely am like this." Some people may not be sure if they really are a certain way or if they just want to be. It is therefore easier for them to rule things out by saying what they are definitely not.

Personally, I already knew that I was INFJ, but this test helped me to realize that my N is more dominant than my J. Of course there were other factors in place to determine this as well.

Not everyone is just like you!!! :laughing:


----------



## Munchies

lol just saying, if you know the opposite of how you are, than that means you know how you are. so why do the test backwards.


----------



## Irulan

^ 

Psshht...
You obviously didn't understand my explanation.

hahaha
(Yell at me if I pick on you too much. I'm feeling quirky today.)


----------



## HollyGolightly

Munchies it's okay you're entitled to your opinion but this way does work for some people. Everyone is different


----------



## Munchies

Irulan said:


> ^
> 
> Psshht...
> You obviously didn't understand my explanation.
> 
> hahaha
> (Yell at me if I pick on you too much. I'm feeling quirky today.)


i, i just wish you would stop... 
i thought you were nice but now i think your just a big meany


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless

ESTJ (low T) 

wow, i cannot imagine a fate worse than life as an ESTJ. no offense ESTJs but...no thank you


----------



## Sybyll

Yup, I got ...

Your Type is ​*  ESFJ*
Extraverted 67
Sensing 88
Feeling 100
Judging 44

Qualitative analysis of your type formula
You are:

distinctively expressed extravert
very expressed sensing personality
very expressed feeling personality
moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## thewindlistens

I find this completely useless. I have to first know what my actual answer would be to be able to put down the opposite. This way, when I turn my ESFJ result into it's opposite INTP, I get *exactly* the same thing that I get when just doing a test normally. The exact same % on every trait.

It's like telling someone who has trouble calculating 2+2 to calculate -2-2 instead... The numbers are always exactly the same, just negative.

The only use I can fathom for doing this is if you're not honest with yourself while doing a test normally. Which is silly, since if you understand this, you're just as liable to be dishonest while using this method.


----------



## HollyGolightly

thewindlistens said:


> I find this completely useless. I have to first know what my actual answer would be to be able to put down the opposite. This way, when I turn my ESFJ result into it's opposite INTP, I get *exactly* the same thing that I get when just doing a test normally. The exact same % on every trait.
> 
> It's like telling someone who has trouble calculating 2+2 to calculate -2-2 instead... The numbers are always exactly the same, just negative.
> 
> The only use I can fathom for doing this is if you're not honest with yourself while doing a test normally. Which is silly, since if you understand this, you're just as liable to be dishonest while using this method.


Okay, it is perfectly fine if YOU don't find this useful. But you have to understand some people do actually find this useful. A lot of people are stuck between two types or aren't sure at all what their type is. So selecting the answer that DOESN'T apply to them is easier for them. It's easier for me to think about what I am NOT rather than what I AM. You are entitled to your opinion but please respect that fact that this has been of some use to people.


----------



## Seymour

HollyGolightly said:


> Okay, it is perfectly fine if YOU don't find this useful. But you have to understand some people do actually find this useful. A lot of people are stuck between two types or aren't sure at all what their type is. So selecting the answer that DOESN'T apply to them is easier for them. It's easier for me to think about what I am NOT rather than what I AM. You are entitled to your opinion but please respect that fact that this has been of some use to people.


This is classic:

Feeler: It works better for me if I do it this way.

Thinker: You do realize your way is really the same as the other way, because of x, y, and z. You are just being illogical and inconsistent to think they are different, and it can't possibly help you to do it "your" way.

Feeler: Yes, dear, I know. Now go correct someone else while I do what works for me.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Seymour said:


> This is classic:
> 
> Feeler: It works better for me if I do it this way.
> 
> Thinker: You do realize your way is really the same as the other way, because of x, y, and z. You are just being illogical and inconsistent to think they are different, and it can't possibly help you to do it "your" way.
> 
> Feeler: Yes, dear, I know. Now go correct someone else while I do what works for me.


Tehe 

I understand that it may be silly and illogical to some, but it's not hurting anybody and it's helping some people so I don't see the problem


----------



## Seymour

HollyGolightly said:


> Tehe
> 
> I understand that it may be silly and illogical to some, but it's not hurting anybody and it's helping some people so I don't see the problem


I wasn't disagreeing with you. I can see how by describing the "other" one might be able to work around some personal defense mechanisms. On the other hand, I'm not sure it's helpful for me, personally.. and I'm fine with that!


----------



## thewindlistens

HollyGolightly said:


> Okay, it is perfectly fine if YOU don't find this useful. But you have to understand some people do actually find this useful. A lot of people are stuck between two types or aren't sure at all what their type is. So selecting the answer that DOESN'T apply to them is easier for them. It's easier for me to think about what I am NOT rather than what I AM. You are entitled to your opinion but please respect that fact that this has been of some use to people.


I'm sorry. After rereading my post I see how it might have come across as horribly abrasive. While I'm still completely unable to comprehend any way of this being useful (sorry! :sad: :crazy, I realise it might be seen differently by other people. 

I wasn't trying to arbitrarily criticise, I was just trying to show you the thought process that was the result of following your instructions.

I was trying to say that, it's not easier for me to "think about what I am NOT rather than what I AM". This is, somehow, completely irrelevant to the whole issue in my mind. To the whole POINT of the test I'm taking.


Here's an example:

On a scale from 1 to 5;
Q: Do you like parties?

Normal answer: Mostly yes - *4*.

Opposite answer: Mostly no - *2*.

It's *impossible* for me to give a different opposite answer than 2 if the first one was 4. Doing so would automatically mean that my first answer was wrong.


----------



## HollyGolightly

thewindlistens said:


> I'm sorry. After rereading my post I see how it might have come across as horribly abrasive. While I'm still completely unable to comprehend any way of this being useful (sorry! :sad: :crazy, I realise it might be seen differently by other people.
> 
> I wasn't trying to arbitrarily criticise, I was just trying to show you the thought process that was the result of following your instructions.
> 
> I was trying to say that, it's not easier for me to "think about what I am NOT rather than what I AM". This is, somehow, completely irrelevant to the whole issue in my mind. To the whole POINT of the test I'm taking.
> 
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> On a scale from 1 to 5;
> Q: *Do you like parties?*
> 
> Normal answer: Mostly yes - *4*.
> 
> Opposite answer: Mostly no - *2*.
> 
> It's *impossible* for me to give a different answer than 2 if the first one was 4. Doing so would automatically mean that my first answer was wrong.



Yeah I understand, but my mind doesn't work as logically as yours  I'm too INFJ for my own good :tongue:


----------



## thewindlistens

HollyGolightly said:


> Yeah I understand, but my mind doesn't work as logically as yours  I'm too INFJ for my own good :tongue:


And she said "meh, whatever, we're all different" to more than 20 minutes of painstaking pouring of thoughts into (in)exact sentences and one example. Oh well.


----------



## Irulan

thewindlistens said:


> I'm sorry. After rereading my post I see how it might have come across as horribly abrasive. While I'm still completely unable to comprehend any way of this being useful (sorry! :sad: :crazy, I realise it might be seen differently by other people.
> 
> I wasn't trying to arbitrarily criticise, I was just trying to show you the thought process that was the result of following your instructions.
> 
> I was trying to say that, it's not easier for me to "think about what I am NOT rather than what I AM". This is, somehow, completely irrelevant to the whole issue in my mind. To the whole POINT of the test I'm taking.
> 
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> On a scale from 1 to 5;
> Q: Do you like parties?
> 
> Normal answer: Mostly yes - *4*.
> 
> Opposite answer: Mostly no - *2*.
> 
> It's *impossible* for me to give a different opposite answer than 2 if the first one was 4. Doing so would automatically mean that my first answer was wrong.


I agree with you on a test like that where the answers are scaled. But what if it just asked if you like parties, yes or no? Then you may start to think about times that you did like parties, times that you didn't like parties, times that you didn't care either way, times that you acted as if you liked parties. Then you may start to wonder what kinds of parties are in question. Are they loud parties, quiet gatherings, lots of drinking, lots of socializing, a few friends, a lot of people, family gatherings, office parties? What part of the party do you like or dislike?
I mean, I suppose it could go either way if the question were "Do you _not _like parties?" For some reason it's easier for me to agree with the direct question in its negative form, "Do you _not _like parties?" than it is for me to agree with it in its regular form. I wish I knew why, because I'm sure there is a reason.
To me, the test still comes out accurately either way I take it. Most of the percentages are exactly the same. But when I did it Holly's way, my N function came out as much stronger than usual, which I've been suspecting for some time. I understand why, but I can't put it into words at the moment. I'll have to delve into my subconscious a bit more to explain it I think.


----------



## teacupslove

Wow, it worked for me as well. Amazing ! :laughing:

Your Type is 
*ESTJ*
Strength of the preferences %
Extraverted 89	
Sensing 75	
Thinking 50	
Judging 67


----------



## Barbarella

HollyGolightly said:


> Okay, it is perfectly fine if YOU don't find this useful. But you have to understand some people do actually find this useful. A lot of people are stuck between two types or aren't sure at all what their type is. So selecting the answer that DOESN'T apply to them is easier for them. It's easier for me to think about what I am NOT rather than what I AM. You are entitled to your opinion but please respect that fact that this has been of some use to people.


I don't think some people are finding it useful. I think they are just proving you right, meaning that a lot of people are getting their inverse. But I'm noticing that their inverse is coming mostly from people who already know their type. I have to agree w/ everyone on this; if you are dishonest forward, you can be dishonest backwards. I think the best way is to just take the test normally, privately, as relaxed as possible. Your method is probably EXACTLY as useful as the existing method. The solution to people who don't know their type would be for the MBTI questions to be harder to 'guess', such as a scenario, visual or associations test, or a multi dimensionality test.


----------



## Irulan

^ I found it useful in determining the strength of my N function, which came out as less strong when I took the test normally. I had been suspecting it was stronger for quite some time.


----------



## suntzu77

Hmm interesting. Here is my score

*ESFP*ExtravertedSensingFeelingPerceivingStrength of the preferences % 11887578


----------



## kept81213

Be careful with finding exact opposites, otherwise you won't have anything in common. My sister and I are opposites and we get along, but there's really no way we would be friends or care about each other if we weren't related. She's an INFP and I'm an ESTJ. I want to express my thoughts aloud, she wants to keep her feelings inside, i want to be planned and organized, she wants to be spontaneous, i want to be in the moment and pay attention to the details and she wants to be everywhere and not care about the details. We just think differently about every single thing. You pretty much have to have either the J, P,S,N,F,or T in common, otherwise you have nothing to agree on. Opposites are good because then you almost complete each other, but too many opposites and it just has nothing to keep it together.


----------



## Aerorobyn

*ENFJ*

E - 1
N - 50
F - 75
J - 11

You are:

slightly expressed extravert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

distinctively expressed feeling personality

slightly expressed judging personality

*So according to you're theory, I should be an ISTP. Okay, I guess it works well enough! *


----------



## StandardLawyer

*ISFP*IntrovertedSensingFeelingPerceiving Strength of the preferences % 39252522


*I scored, *so that makes me ENTJ.

Genius!


----------



## Kisshoten

Other than the anticipated I/E issue, the rest fits fine.

i got 

E22% S67% F 70% J 91% 

So that makes me an INTP...
but I'm an ENTP...


----------



## Kanon

Your Type is 
*  ESTP

*ExtravertedSensingThinkingPerceiving Strength of the preferences % 100885089

Qualitative analysis of your type formula​
You are:

very expressed extravert
very expressed sensing personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
very expressed perceiving personality

You know, I think I identify with the INFJ profile more than the INFP profile, but I thought I was a little more perceiving than what these results represent.


----------



## simplisticjoy

I just began to type as an INFP about a year ago, so this is right on! SO helpful! I run into a lot of people who say they feel like they rigged the test. Took me a bit to get into answering the opposite of my instinct, but then it began to flow...


Your Type is 
ESTJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
78	88	12	33


----------



## VenusMisty

I got ISFJ, so I think I will look into the ENTP perosnality type.


----------



## VenusMisty

I got ISFJ, so I think I will look into the ENTP perosnality type. Although I must point out that the N/S variable was about in the center...so maybe I could be either ESTP or ENTP


----------



## Moonmoon

* INFJ*

I am 


very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## statickitten

That's pretty cool...I guess my opposite is ISTJ since I am an
ENFP


----------



## denmwa2030ce

Your Type is 
ESFJ

E: 56
S:	88
F:	62
J:	89

INTP! I like this method better though because when taking the tests before it was always hard to separate how I'd act in a particular situation from how I'd _want to_ act.


----------



## murderegina

You're right! 

Your Type is 
ESTJ

Extraverted 78
Sensing 50
Thinking	88
Judging 78


The only difference is...I always get 100% N...why would I get 50% sensing..if it was opposite? Maybe it is because I'm such not a sensor the fact that I had to answer the question backwards was frustrating and tricky to me. (Could this be a confession?!)


----------



## monique

*ESFJ*

89% Very expressed extrovert
62% Distinctly expressed sensing personality
88% Very expressed feeling personality
33% Moderately expressed judging personality

Thought i'd take the test the other way just for comparison;

*INTP*

89% Very expressed introvert
62% Distinctly expressed intuitive personality
88% Very expressed thinking personality
33% Moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Repus

thank you for the advice, holly


----------



## Love Obsessed

Great idea-Holly. I got ISTJ. Which is the shadow function of an Enfp. I guess I'm really an enfp, I can no longer doubt my type.


----------



## dasch

Your Type is 
*  INFP
*Introverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %
56 50 12 33


----------



## chocolateturtl

*ENFJ*Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging Strength of the preferences % 78 75 88 22


----------



## Daimai

ESTJ with 1 on the P

Strange.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Your Type is 
ESFP

Strength of the preferences %
Extraverted: *67 %*
Sensing: *88 %	*
Feeling: *100 %* 
Perceiving: *22 %*

:crazy:

*distinctively expressed extravert
very expressed sensing personality
very expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality*


----------



## Thebombalom

assbiscuits said:


> Your Type is
> ESFP
> 
> Strength of the preferences %
> Extraverted: *67 %*
> Sensing: *88 %	*
> Feeling: *100 %*
> Perceiving: *22 %*
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> *distinctively expressed extravert
> very expressed sensing personality
> very expressed feeling personality
> slightly expressed perceiving personality*


You did the test properly didn't you? :frustrating:


----------



## njchick

Your Type is 
*  INFJ
*Introverted
Intuitive
Feeling
Judging 
Very clever.


----------



## theanicetamuse

Hopefully this helps me... i am not 100% certain of my type... but it does seem like the most logical thing to do. I'll give it a go, thanks HollyGolightly! :happy:


----------



## pmj85

I'm a bloody idiot, I misread the original post and answered honestly the first time around. What a dolt! Anyway, the honest results gave me INFP (which is a good thing by the way as I was a bit unsure). I then changed the answers to the opposite of what they were and BAM:

ESTJ
Extraverted 67	
Sensing 1	
Thinking38	
Judging33

Quite literally the exact opposite. Thanks!


----------



## NewSoul

I'm really tired so I don't know if I did this right...

ENFP

E - 22
N - 50
F - 12
P - 11


So that would make me ISTJ. It's weird... I always get ISTJ on this test...

Interesting idea though.


----------



## theanicetamuse

*It does work!*



soulfulbutterfly21 said:


> Hopefully this helps me... i am not 100% certain of my type... but it does seem like the most logical thing to do. I'll give it a go, thanks HollyGolightly! :happy:


Well... i answered the questions oppositely and got ISTP... so it worked for me... which is a relief because i wasn't so sure if i was an ENFJ, but it looks like i am! =D


----------



## Kate7

I got this, which wuold make me INFJ, but I dont' think I am INFJ. Though it's made me more sure that I am IN at least so that was helpful. Thanks Hollygolightly!

ESTP 
Extraverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
67 62 12 17


----------



## Citizen of the World

I got ESTJ. :dry: I'll go and take the test again.


----------



## Indigo Aria

I got ESTJ...

E - 1
S - 75
T - 75
J - 78


----------



## Elemmire

I am very new to this. I have taken every related (free) test possible and it always comes up INFP. But I read those forums and, I think, this does not fit. So I did this. And I think it is a clever idea. Looking at something through its reflection can be very clarifying. But it came up total ESTJ. So, I guess INFP, it is. I just think I am too mean to be an INFP. The person who introduced me to these tests (and I did not know very well) was visibly shocked at my results and started to tell me what they had predicted, but then refused to admit what it was. Do I have the wrong type?


----------



## Kate7

HI Elemere  It is quite possible that the tests are giving you the wrong result, particularly if you yourself don't relate to the infp descriptions. Have you considered either intp or enfp, both of whom can be 'meaner' (in different ways) than the infp. Read those descriptions and see what you think


----------



## Elemmire

Thanks Kate. I read some of the posts on those forums. Those did not really fit any better, but some of the things INFJ people said I could relate to. Could a J person consistently score Ps in the 70s?


----------



## Elemmire

I really should be doing something else, but these are my real scores.

Introverted (I) 63.64% Extroverted (E) 36.36%
Intuitive (N) 54.55% Sensing (S) 45.45%
Feeling (F) 59.26% Thinking (T) 40.74%
Perceiving (P) 76.67% Judging (J) 23.33%

Shadow self:

Extroverted (E) 65.63% Introverted (I) 34.38%
Sensing (S) 78.79% Intuitive (N) 21.21%
Thinking (T) 83.33% Feeling (F) 16.67%
Judging (J) 58.7% Perceiving (P) 41.3% And yes I answered honestly, to the best of my abilities.


----------



## spifffo

ISTJ

Introverted 11
Sensing 88
Thinking 50
Judging 22

I go back and forth between ENFP and ENFJ in typing myself, so this may have worked. It was cool to look at the process from a different angle.


----------



## Kate7

Elemmire: Yes, the tests can definitely come up wrong. These tests are based on BEHAVIOUR yet behaviour is complex and based on a number of different things including learning, training, necessity, cultural expectations etc. For example, J's are often described as being punctual and P's as being late. Yet a J could end up often late because they are always trying to finish everything off before they leave (like my infj daughter) and an infp (like me) could end up often on time because the people they live and work with value punctuality and, because they value the people, they make an effort with this.

I suggest you do a cognitive processes test since this can help you find your 'type'' based more on the behavioural PROCESSES you use rather than the behavioural HABITS you have developed. I'll see if I can find one and post the link up here for you. Otherwise look at this site and see if you can figure it out yourself:

Cognitive Processes


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

Your Type is
ESFP
89% Extraverted	88% Sensing	38% Feeling	22% Perceiving


----------



## Vaka

Realy...? I got ESFJ the first time, but then I changed one answer that was to an obvious introversion/extroversion question, and got ISFJ...
I was just doing that for fun, I'm pretty certain of my type :laughing:


----------



## Turelie

Your Type is ESFJ


Extraverted 78%	
Sensing 50%
Feeling	12%
Judging 22%

So INTP?


----------



## sk3tched

It works.

Your Type is 
ESFJ 
Extraverted- 33
Sensing- 62
Feeling- 62
Judging- 67 

You are:
moderately expressed extravert

distinctively expressed sensing personality

distinctively expressed feeling personality

distinctively expressed judging personality


----------



## Indigo Aria

Elemmire said:


> Could a J person consistently score Ps in the 70s?


 Yes, those test measure J/P as your degree of organization. There apparently tends to be a slight relation between organization and J/P even though that isn't what j and p mean at all. My mom and dad are both sloppy J's lol.


----------



## Booty Shorts

Introverted Sensing	Feeling	Judging

Strength of the preferences %

78	88	88	44

I am almost ready to call myself an ENTP.


----------



## Neon Knight

Once again...

Your Type is:
INTP
Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Perceiving
33 25 50 78

Most tests have me at this with around 50-50 T-F. Having read that you can't be both of anything except maybe the E-I how does this keep happening and what does it mean?


----------



## sonofman

Your Type is 
ISFJ
Introverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	1	75	56

So what's the opposite of this one?


----------



## Insomnia

Your Type is
ESTJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
100	50	1	22


INFP



sonofman said:


> Your Type is
> ISFJ
> Introverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
> Strength of the preferences %
> 44	1	75	56
> 
> So what's the opposite of this one?


ENTP


----------



## Neon Knight

If INTP is my shadow type, which I score with most of the time in other tests and ESFJ is supposed to be my real type, I plead insanity, because that is so not me.


----------



## Snowguard

I took your advice, and i came up with ESFP. Ive become intrigued by them as I've just discovered my brother is one. I think it interesting that two children so closely related can be that polar. My sister (younger than either of us) is an ISTP, and our mother is an ISTJ. Male parental unit has failed to comply with requests to complete testing.

My wife's an ENFP, and for all it's worth, I don't see the benfit we INTJs are suppose to gain.

Thank you Holly for at least helping me establish my shadow-type.


----------



## Neon Knight

Boy do I need to start reading and stop skimming...sigh In my never-ending quest to figure myself out looking for quizzes I'm not paying enough attention to what's being said apparently, howver I did see an advantage to doing this at different times rather than just reverse my answers right after doing it right at that time. Let's try this again 

Your Type is
ESFJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
56 50 62 56

Yay it worked! Next time I promise to read carefully. *doh!*


----------



## Halcy0n

Your Type is 
ESTJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
56	75	81	78

Weird, because I have been scoring INFP more and more lately. Maybe I'm xNFP...?


----------



## zerogravity

I scored as an ESFP so yeah I'm really an INTJ, thanks for your advice!


----------



## MissNobody

Very interesting! Worked for me:

ESTP
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
100	1	50	78


----------



## MissNobody

Oops sorry double post! Stupid internet.


----------



## RememberWhenItRained

Your Type is 
ESTP
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
100	75	50	44


----------



## yumiii

Worked. Thanks. 

Your Type is 
ISTP
Introverted	Sensing	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
11	62	38	33


----------



## Azure Bass

My shadow type turned out to be ENTP, the direct opposite of INFP. Thank you for that, Hollie!


----------



## kaycee

This did indeed work:


ISTJ
Introverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
22	12	75	22


----------



## MrSmashem

ENFJ

Good stuff.

I understand the point "thewindlistens" was trying to get across. I thought the same when I first read this post. If you know what something isn't, then you obviously know what it is. Objectively, that would be correct, in a pen and paper/black and white sort of fashion, but a lot of people aren't black and white(I started to consider this after reading a few responses).

Emotions/preferences are involved, which can put a damper on a clear mind. (I'm not sure if that was a mix between my Ni and Fe kicking in or what, but that was a pretty rare realization)

Regardless, good find.


----------



## Aero

xReBoRN7 said:


> ENFJ
> 
> Good stuff.
> 
> I understand the point "thewindlistens" was trying to get across. I thought the same when I first read this post. If you know what something isn't, then you obviously know what it is. Objectively, that would be correct, in a pen and paper/black and white sort of fashion, but a lot of people aren't black and white(I started to consider this after reading a few responses).
> 
> Emotions/preferences are involved, which can put a damper on a clear mind. (I'm not sure if that was a mix between my Ni and Fe kicking in or what, but that was a pretty rare realization)
> 
> Regardless, good find.


Yes. There can be a very big difference sometimes between saying "I am this" and "I am not that." Like, "Well, I'm kind of this way, but kind of not.. I guess I can hit yes? I don't know..." but when you reverse it, "Well I'm certainly not THAT."

Also since you're not just answering and then switching your answer, it can cause people to slow down and really take the time to think about it, when normally they might have just gone with an ingrained answer they're just used to giving without rethinking it (like out of habit).


----------



## SyndiCat

This is the test I've always taken. So far it's told me I'm INFP 4 times, and then INTJ 2 times, and ISFJ 1 time.


----------



## penchant

MikeAngell said:


> This is the test I've always taken. So far it's told me I'm INFP 4 times, and then INTJ 2 times, and ISFJ 1 time.


Are those your results when answering the test as what is NOT you?


----------



## sbwhatsupdoc88

thanks - dunno if I got it, but here's what I came up as when using opposites
Extroverted 42%
Sensing 75%
Thinking 1%
Judging 50%

​or put simply the gaurdian/doorkeeper

so according to this I would be Infp: the idealist which was what I was when little, but the first time I took the real thing on paper it came out as Entp

A nice idea, but don't I think M theory (expanding universe) will work for everything 

the universe, creates and destroys itself _stephen hawking_


----------



## Lionyx

My Type is:

INFP

Introverted: 89, very expressed introvert

Intuitive: 75, distinctively expressed intuitive 

Feeling: 62, distinctively expressed feeling

Perceiving: 78, very expressed perceiving

I've always scored an INFP and have been reading and taking these tests for about 20 years. However, I've had higher numbers in all areas across the board. So more like:
I: 90 - 100
N: 90 - 100
F: 90 - 100
P: 90 - 100

The reasons for scores on this test to be less? The questions sounded too analytical to me. :bored: That's a turn off.


----------



## raexi

_Your Type is
ESTP

Strength of the preferences %
Extraverted 33	Sensing 62	Thinking 38	Perceiving 22


You are:

* moderately expressed extravert
* distinctively expressed sensing personality
* moderately expressed thinking personality
* slightly expressed perceiving personality_


Well that's interesting, because in tests I often switched between INFJ and ENFJ. I only settled on ENFJ in general because the profile resonated the most with me every time I read it (I.E. every mood I read it in xD)

...Even got INFP in two tests and ENFP once xD (yes I have a lot of free time lol).

Great idea on the shadow type based quiz taking though!


----------



## calmgreen

Yes, I got ENFP when I put in the opposite answers, and actually ISTJ is the type I most relate to, but I wouldn't say I'm a solid ISTJ (hence unknown personality). My S is very shaky. I probably used to have strong T, but have developed my F since adolescence. So some of the description of the ISTJ doesn't sit with me. I'd say I were a IXXJ, or even IXXX.

Your Type is 
ENFP
Extraverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
89	12	25	44


----------



## TheOwl

I got ESFJ

Extraverted 67
Sensing 75
Feeling 75
Judging 89


----------



## lreast

I've been trying to figure out if I'm INFJ or ISFJ, and I just got ESTP when I filled in what I'm not. Do you think that means I'm definitely INFJ?


----------



## DoctorYikes

Your Type is 
ENFJ 
Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
78 12 100 1


----------



## BlissfulDreams

Your type is
ESTP

Extraverted 89 - Sensing 1 - Thinking 62 - Perceiving 44

From this, I'd be an INFJ. I'm still on the fence as to whether I'm INFJ or INFP.


----------



## rememberthisusername

oh man.... this made me laugh. I know I'm at least an xNTx because I was immediatley aware of the (no offence) bad logic of the OP.

Then I was hoping to be the first to point out the obvious flaw.... but I guessed that another xNTx would already have gotten there... and low and behold an ENTP tears the thread apart!

and then you get people saying "but if it helps some people find out there type!" yadda yadda.... but it is actually just an extra effort to find out your type... it's harder. "Some people find it easier to say what they aren't!"... yes but there are only two boxes, yes and no, so if you know what you arent then you click the other box rather than wasting time getting the opposite result. lol :happy:

EDIT: I'm having an NT-nerd-rage reading all the responses that say "omg it worked!" as though it could have been any different, but worst of all.. there are some NTs thrown in!

This says so much about F types.... that perhaps they are (or the OP is) more content with feeling as though they've come to an amazing new way of doing something (even though they havent) than actually rationally scrutinizing their theory. But.... and again no offence.... is that not just stubborness and a choice to be ignorant? When the OP had it explained to her she basically ignored it and said something like "but it works for some people so its good!".... but it _doesnt_ work for some people.... so where is the mind of such a person at? ignorant-bliss land? and i don't mean to be offensive... really... i'm just intrigued and slightly confused as to why people are like that. My sister is my complete opposite.. and she does things like this all the time.... surely, despite differences usually having their benefits, this way of thinking is not a benefit. you can never develop or build upon bad logic like this... and although it might make the individual feel content... they actually have a misunderstanding of the world.... and miss out on an understanding that can take them to new heights of awareness.

ok, maybe i'm going over the top... but it's late and i'm bored so i'm spilling my thoughts.


----------



## himynameisdead

That was really hard for me... but:
ESTP
Strength of the preferences % 
Extraverted: 67
Sensing: 88
Thinking: 38
Perceiving: 33


----------



## himynameisdead

lreast said:


> I've been trying to figure out if I'm INFJ or ISFJ, and I just got ESTP when I filled in what I'm not. Do you think that means I'm definitely INFJ?


not necessarily. it depends on what the strength of your preference for sensing was on your score as opposed to thinking.


----------



## rememberthisusername

himynameisdead said:


> That was really hard for me... but:
> ESTP
> Strength of the preferences %
> Extraverted: 67
> Sensing: 88
> Thinking: 38
> Perceiving: 33


please explain to me, as an xNTx, how this helped you or was even hard? as you might have noticed, there is some consensus that doing it is pointless.

in my mind doing it should work like this:

(example question) Are you an organised person?

- I am an organised person
- Therefore I will click the opposite.
- Clicks "no".

Doing it normally:

- I am an organised person
- Therefore I will click the correct box.
- Clicks "yes".

So, I agree, that is a little bit harder than doing it normally because you have to invert your answer (which isn't actually hard at all). However, if you have to figure what you ARE to know what you're not.. then why not just answer it truthfully and save the bother of doing it back to front? there is no point...


----------



## himynameisdead

rememberthisusername said:


> oh man.... this made me laugh. I know I'm at least an xNTx because I was immediatley aware of the (no offence) bad logic of the OP.
> 
> Then I was hoping to be the first to point out the obvious flaw.... but I guessed that another xNTx would already have gotten there... and low and behold an ENTP tears the thread apart!
> 
> and then you get people saying "but if it helps some people find out there type!" yadda yadda.... but it is actually just an extra effort to find out your type... it's harder. "Some people find it easier to say what they aren't!"... yes but there are only two boxes, yes and no, so if you know what you arent then you click the other box rather than wasting time getting the opposite result. lol :happy:
> 
> EDIT: I'm having an NT-nerd-rage reading all the responses that say "omg it worked!" as though it could have been any different, but worst of all.. there are some NTs thrown in!
> 
> This says so much about F types.... that perhaps they are (or the OP is) more content with feeling as though they've come to an amazing new way of doing something (even though they havent) than actually rationally scrutinizing their theory. But.... and again no offence.... is that not just stubborness and a choice to be ignorant? When the OP had it explained to her she basically ignored it and said something like "but it works for some people so its good!".... but it _doesnt_ work for some people.... so where is the mind of such a person at? ignorant-bliss land? and i don't mean to be offensive... really... i'm just intrigued and slightly confused as to why people are like that. My sister is my complete opposite.. and she does things like this all the time.... surely, despite differences usually having their benefits, this way of thinking is not a benefit. you can never develop or build upon bad logic like this... and although it might make the individual feel content... they actually have a misunderstanding of the world.... and miss out on an understanding that can take them to new heights of awareness.
> 
> ok, maybe i'm going over the top... but it's late and i'm bored so i'm spilling my thoughts.


-sigh- Some people benefit from it, some people don't... it may not be a perfect theory(nor are most theories in science as they are always being revised), but ad hominem much? How do you expect people to not reat offensively when you're making personal attacks instead of merely scrutinizing their theory? I will describe how it has value, and maybe then you will see it's not completely worthless:
It may help people who are used to the formatting of the test, because some people are less naturally attuned to their true preferences, and rationalize out their answers to match their ideals, which may be based upon having first read type descriptions or reading them after you took it initially, and finding that other types (which you truly aren't) sound attractive. Reversing it would make it more complicated to do that(at least it did for me).
The worst flaw of it, though, is that the OP deduced she was iNfj simply because she scored the result of the iNfj shadow. If you took time to analyze her preferences for functions based upon her scores, you would see it would still translate to her feeling and intuition scores being tied, making it possible that she was inFp wth a high judging score. 

Also, how did you arrive at the conclusion that the OP was consciously choosing to be ignorant? And why are you generalizing, hating on ALL NFs, just using a couple people as an example? Why are you calling her ignorant when you are asking where her mind is? Clearly you don't understand where she was coming from, so how can you call HER ignorant? Just what did you think her logic was founded on? I guarantee it wasn't non-existent.


----------



## himynameisdead

rememberthisusername said:


> please explain to me, as an xNTx, how this helped you or was even hard? as you might have noticed, there is some consensus that doing it is pointless.
> 
> in my mind doing it should work like this:
> 
> (example question) Are you an organised person?
> 
> - I am an organised person
> - Therefore I will click the opposite.
> - Clicks "no".
> 
> Doing it normally:
> 
> - I am an organised person
> - Therefore I will click the correct box.
> - Clicks "yes".
> 
> So, I agree, that is a little bit harder than doing it normally because you have to invert your answer (which isn't actually hard at all). However, if you have to figure what you ARE to know what you're not.. then why not just answer it truthfully and save the bother of doing it back to front? there is no point...


I personally know I have a tendency to unconsciously adapt my answers to wishful thinking. It's really frustrating... I have had a lot of trouble distinguishing whether or not I was iNfj or iNtj, because my scores alternate. My preference between thinking and feeling always is about even, with my intuition always being 90%~100%. I think the best way to figure out your true type, however, is to analyze your preferences in cognitive processes... which these tests only do indirectly.


----------



## rememberthisusername

himynameisdead said:


> -sigh- Some people benefit from it, some people don't...


I have explained why people _will not_ benefit from it, if the benefit is supposed to be that it re-enforces that you are a type. Care to explain how it has benefited anyone?



> it may not be a perfect theory(nor are most theories in science as they are always being revised),


I don't think there is any correct theory there. It will tell you your reversed type... but using exactly the same introspection as if you'd done it normally.



> but ad hominem much? How do you expect people to not reat offensively when you're making personal attacks instead of merely scrutinizing their theory?


I don't really recall making personal attacks. I made assumptions as to how a person might be if they think like that... but they were related to the subject... they weren't abitrary.



> I will describe how it has value, and maybe then you will see it's not completely worthless:
> It may help people who are used to the formatting of the test, because some people are less naturally attuned to their true preferences, and rationalize out their answers to match their ideals, which may be based upon having first read type descriptions or reading them after you took it initially, and finding that other types (which you truly aren't) sound attractive. Reversing it would make it more complicated to do that(at least it did for me).


But it won't help because to know what you're not you have to know what you are.... i don't understand how it gets more complicated than that.



> Also, how did you arrive at the conclusion that the OP was consciously choosing to be ignorant?


OP: "Just because you don't find it useful doesn't mean others won't. A few people have found this very useful. Some of us struggle to find our type. I was only trying to help."

I came to that conclusion based upon posts like this. The poster actually explained how people CAN'T find it useful. It's not a question of... "maybe some people will find a use".... it's logically false. The OP either read the explanation and didn't understand it or ignored it out-right, in my view.



> And why are you generalizing, hating on ALL NFs, just using a couple people as an example?


I believe I said F's not NF's. Anyway, there were a lot of f's who thought it had helped them. Yes i am also generalizing but MBTI is one big generalization of people. I think it's common for this kind of thing to happen with F's and for NTs to point it out, as another poster (who was an F) backed up earlier in the thread.



> Why are you calling her ignorant when you are asking where her mind is? Clearly you don't understand where she was coming from, so how can you call HER ignorant?


I see that logically and objectively the use of the test in that way is pointless. It confuses me that she thinks she's found a way for it to be useful. I'm sure she has logic... but it, according to what i see, must be false. If she could explain her logic then I might have been proven wrong myself.



> Just what did you think her logic was founded on? I guarantee it wasn't non-existent.


I don't know. All I think is that it wasn't sound logic. If you made me guess I'd say that she assumed the switching of answers somehow tricked the mind into being more truthful.... and didn't think further than that. But it doesn't make the mind more truthful because you must first decide on what you are to then switch your answer.

Also, and i think this is INTP all over, I'm not against the possibility of ME being wrong even if I might have a sense of arrogance in being "correct". I'm just disagreeing with what i see _at the moment_ to be bad logic.


----------



## rememberthisusername

himynameisdead said:


> I personally know I have a tendency to unconsciously adapt my answers to wishful thinking. It's really frustrating... I have had a lot of trouble distinguishing whether or not I was iNfj or iNtj, because my scores alternate. My preference between thinking and feeling always is about even, with my intuition always being 90%~100%. I think the best way to figure out your true type, however, is to analyze your preferences in cognitive processes... which these tests only do indirectly.


yes, but what use is this switching thing. It's like filling the test in normally, then going back up and simply clicking the other box on all the questions you've answered.


----------



## himynameisdead

Bear with me here, I'm kind of bad at using the quote thing, so I'm going to just... format it easier for me and copy and paste stuff.

Quote:
Originally Posted by himynameisdead 
-sigh- Some people benefit from it, some people don't... 

"I have explained why people will not benefit from it, if the benefit is supposed to be that it re-enforces that you are a type. Care to explain how it has benefited anyone?"

As I said on the other post:
I personally know I have a tendency to unconsciously adapt my answers to wishful thinking. It's really frustrating... I have had a lot of trouble distinguishing whether or not I was iNfj or iNtj, because my scores alternate. My preference between thinking and feeling always is about even, with my intuition always being 90%~100%. I think the best way to figure out your true type, however, is to analyze your preferences in cognitive processes... which these tests only do indirectly. 

Quote:
it may not be a perfect theory(nor are most theories in science as they are always being revised), 

"I don't think there is any correct theory there. It will tell you your reversed type... but using exactly the exactly the same introspection as if you'd done it normally." 

Not necessarily. It forces you to use more of bottom-up processing, instead of top-down, so you have a greater opportunity to be inconsistent but true to yourself. I'm pretty sure it engages different parts of your brain... otherwise, why would it have been so much more difficult for me?

Quote:
but ad hominem much? How do you expect people to not reat offensively when you're making personal attacks instead of merely scrutinizing their theory? 

"I don't really recall making personal attacks. I made assumptions as to how a person might be if they think like that... but they were related to the subject... they weren't abitrary."

~When the OP had it explained to her she basically ignored it and said something like "but it works for some people so its good!".... but it doesnt work for some people.... so where is the mind of such a person at? ignorant-bliss land?~

(you using the op as a direct example)

~This says so much about F types.... that perhaps they are (or the OP is) more content with feeling as though they've come to an amazing new way of doing something (even though they havent) than actually rationally scrutinizing their theory. ~

(you assuming she, as an F type, didn't rationally scrutinize the theory because it doesn't make sense to you.)

"But it won't help because to know what you're not you have to know what you are.... i don't understand how it gets more complicated than that."

It will help if you do know who you are, and the abstract part of your brain is forced to focus on what is actually true about yourself instead of how you want to appear. Which would be the case if you had spent time constructing a fake persona. Making the test go backwards would extremely complicate things if you're only used to thinking in terms of how you actually are as opposed to thinking of what you're not, if the truth and your previous belief were inconsistent. Like how this socionomics test has a reverse mode to gauge your inconsistencies to determine what is actually true: 
>>http://www.socionics.com/sta/sta-1-r.html?0:::
>Be truthful to yourself. This test is to discover your true psychological type and not your projection of it.

It words exactly what I was trying to explain pretty well. That's usually the problem when people are confused about their type. 



OP: "Just because you don't find it useful doesn't mean others won't. A few people have found this very useful. Some of us struggle to find our type. I was only trying to help."
~I came to that conclusion based upon posts like this. The poster actually explained how people CAN'T find it useful. It's not a question of... "maybe some people will find a use".... it's logically false. The OP either read the explanation and didn't understand it or ignored it out-right, in my view.~

Actually, it explained how you don't find it useful said that other people did, it just didn't explain how. Just because you can't understand how it could help somebody else (because it didn't help you) doesn't mean it doesn't help other people.


Quote:
And why are you generalizing, hating on ALL NFs, just using a couple people as an example? 

"I believe I said F's not NF's. Anyway, there were a lot of f's who thought it had helped them. Yes i am also generalizing but MBTI is one big generalization of people. I think it's common for this kind of thing to happen with F's and for NTs to point it out, as another poster (who was an F) backed up earlier in the thread."

My mistake about misquoting you, but there ARE differences among people of the same types... I thought that was a given :\ There are such things as people who are feeling types who can think rationally and in depth. There are also T types who are more irrational than said F types. There are T types who experience a greater depth of emotion than some F types. ( and by _types, I mean people who have typed as such).



I think that answers all of your questions.


----------



## penchant

rememberthisusername said:


> Also, and i think this is INTP all over, I'm not against the possibility of ME being wrong even if I might have a sense of arrogance in being "correct". I'm just disagreeing with what i see _at the moment_ to be bad logic.


I have no interest in entering your debate (nor have I actually read it), but this is what I wanted to point out when I read your first post in this thread:

I think you are correct that you are NT, but this does not mean that all NTs would come to your conclusion regarding this "tip". I'd guess you are INTP, since you seem clearly Ti dominant. From my understanding a Te type (INTJ, ENTJ) would be perfectly happy seeing that it works, without being upset about the fact that it doesn't add any theoretical value to typing. Really the OP doesn't claim that she does... And the N is totally irrelevant in this case. Just my two pence...


----------



## Aero

rememberthisusername said:


> please explain to me, as an xNTx, how this helped you or was even hard? as you might have noticed, there is some consensus that doing it is pointless.
> 
> in my mind doing it should work like this:
> 
> (example question) Are you an organised person?
> 
> - I am an organised person
> - Therefore I will click the opposite.
> - Clicks "no".
> 
> Doing it normally:
> 
> - I am an organised person
> - Therefore I will click the correct box.
> - Clicks "yes".
> 
> So, I agree, that is a little bit harder than doing it normally because you have to invert your answer (which isn't actually hard at all). However, if you have to figure what you ARE to know what you're not.. then why not just answer it truthfully and save the bother of doing it back to front? there is no point...


See my reply earlier in this thread: 



Aero said:


> There can be a very big difference sometimes between saying "I am this" and "I am not that." Like, "Well, I'm kind of this way, but kind of not.. I guess I can hit yes? I don't know..." but when you reverse it, "Well I'm certainly not THAT."
> 
> Also since you're not just answering and then switching your answer, it can cause people to slow down and really take the time to think about it, when normally they might have just gone with an ingrained answer they're just used to giving without rethinking it (like out of habit).


----------



## smoke

Your Type is *ESFJ*

Hey, it works


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

ESFP
*extraverted :* 89
*sensing :* 12
*feeling :* 88
*perceiving :* 22

So by your logic, that would make me INTJ. I am an avid fan of The Big Bang Theory's Sheldon Cooper, who is an extreme of the MBTI's INTJ. I have always felt most connected to him, but I figured that was only due to shared interests, rather than believing that his idiosyncrasies were "eccentric", "overbearing" or "odd"..


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny

HollyGolightly said:


> For a while I was really confused about my type, I kept testing for different temperament. Then I had the idea that I should take the test and put the opposite of what I would really put. I did this and I came up with these results:
> 
> Your Type is
> * ESTP
> *Strength of the preferences %​Extraverted 100
> Sensing 38
> Thinking 38
> Perceiving 78
> You are:
> 
> very expressed extravert
> 
> moderately expressed sensing personality
> 
> moderately expressed thinking personality
> 
> very expressed perceiving personality
> 
> This of course is my shadow type, so I concluded that I must be INFJ.
> 
> I don't know if this will come of any use to anyone, but it came in useful for me. I took several tests by putting the opposite of what I felt and they all came up as ESTP.
> So I'm gonna do an experiment and see if this actually works
> 
> Would you all mind taking the test and telling me if your actualy type is the shadow type of the temperament in your results?


Same here. Awesome method by the way.
:crazy:
Your Type is 
ESTP 
Extraverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
56 38 62 44


----------



## LibertyPrime

Your Type is
ISTP
Introverted	Sensing	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
56	25	62	22

WTF!?


----------



## counterintuitive

I went through it as fast as I could, without thinking too much about each question. I suppose this is good for removing bias that stems from knowing what each question is measuring. I found it much easier to immediately identify what I'm not, rather than what I am. So I think this is a good idea. That said, I don't like that particular humanmetrics test... (not your fault, OP, most free internet tests are problematic) I got ESFJ, but the I/E issue is anticipated. I usually test as INTP when taking the test normally, but I'm fairly sure I'm Ne-dominant.


----------



## noche

ESTP after trying to answer on the opposite... but somehow it makes me confuse because actually i want to answer with my true answer but i must choose the opposite... It makes my brain fuzzy LOL :crazy:*
*


----------



## StrixAluco

It's very interesting, I do not really like this test because there is not "sometimes" answer so I still picked the same answers as I used to in normal mode.
Reverse mode makes me an ESFP but it's slightly different from when I score as an INTJ.

Extraverted : 100 / I usually score very high on the Introverted part, no surpise.
Sensing : 75 / It's higher than my usual Intuitive score, I tend to score about 67 at most and sometimes score as a Sensor.
Feeling : 88 / About the same as my T score. It fluctuates a bit depending on the day but tend to be high.
Perceiving : 56 / I tend to score about 80-90 in J !

Sometimes it was a bit hard to really answers the opposite because I kept coming back to my normal self. It was an interesting experiment.


----------



## Dreamer

Your Type is 
*  ENTJ*ExtravertedIntuitiveThinkingJudging Strength of the preferences % 89121239

wow, never believed it would work. That IS my total opposite!
Well, kind of


----------



## Dreamer

noche said:


> ESTP after trying to answer on the opposite... but somehow it makes me confuse because actually i want to answer with my true answer but i must choose the opposite... It makes my brain fuzzy LOL :crazy:*
> *


 me too......


----------



## Z_Shadow_Hunter

I got INFJ after doing that...SO THAT MEANS .......ENFP! lol that was a fun thing I think it is a cool way to start to look at your other side-waves-


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

I'm too lazy but I bet you anything it's going to be ISTJ. wow, I can imagine that misery sort of person -shivers-, dark side is right in the corner... lurking. lol. jokes <3


----------



## 18211

i got ESTP


----------



## Zeptometer

Yep. I got ISTJ. Good job coming up with this idea.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

I got ESFP.

E 100%, S 75%, F 75% and P 78%.


----------



## soul215

ISFP Introverted	Sensing	Feeling	Perceiving Strength of the preferences % 44	75	50	22 well, well. I did get my opposite. Good job


----------



## Nymma

Your Type is 
*ESFJ*

Well...seeing as I always type as an INTP, I "sort of " got my opposite...


----------



## BroNerd

Interesting but I hate this test though..I think many of the questions are heavily biased towards N & F here. 
Will take the whole test though once I am less busy and will let you know what I get!


----------



## friction

I got ENFJ.

Strength of preference:
Extraverted	89%
Intuitive 25%	
Feeling 38%	
Judging 1%

I'm still confused about what the percentages mean...


----------



## Katya00

Your Type is 
*  ISTJ*
Introverted 56%
Sensing 100%
Thinking 25%
Judging 100%
hahahaha laughing that my judging and sensing ended up being 100% since I do tend to get 100% N and real close to 100% P in some tests (like 95 or higher). I don't know why but taking this test exactly opposite really tickled my fancy. 

ENTP shadow is INTJ so this didn't work for me. The only other thing I sometimes test as is an ENFP, but that is usually because of the way certain questions are worded or if there aren't enough questions. I care quite deeply about people and I am very intuitive so when they ask things like "do you understand how so-and-so feels easily" I'm like "yeah totally!". And I answer it in a typical surfer voice.


----------



## ukinfj

ESTP
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
78	100	50	56

Yep, worked for me. I'm an INFJ. Interestingly, last time I took the test on this particular site, it gave me 100 per cent "N" as well, but also 50% "F".


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

*It worked for me*

intj

I=22
N=25
T=88
J=56

You are:

slightly expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
very expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality
Yes, that worked for me. My real type is esfp.


----------



## Scarecrow793

Hmm...I got ESTP, and while I HAVE tested as an INFJ, I'm far more likely an ENTP. And again, my E and P ARE the most variable.


----------



## 2562q

Your Type is 
ISFJ
Introverted	Sensing Feeling Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	12	25	33

I guess that means that I am an ENTP....


----------



## agoulbou

I took the SimilarMinds test because the scale helped me with my decisions. 


Extroverted (*E*) 74.19% Introverted (I) 25.81%
Intuitive (*N*) 83.87% Sensing (S) 16.13%
Thinking (*T*) 76.92% Feeling (F) 23.08%
Perceiving (*P*) 52% Judging (J) 48%​ 
Your type is: *ENTP*

Thanks so much for posting this idea  Helped me decide between ISJF and INJF


----------



## ShenanigansAfoot

Aha! My shadow type is ISFP. Makes sense.


----------



## LionMoose

Yup, ESTP... and I'm an INFJ


----------



## Hunger

I got ISTJ as my opposite, I am indeed an ENFP.
Great confirmation tip!


----------



## mmgirl

worked for me too...ESFP and I am a INTJ


----------



## NYEnglishRose

Shadow type ESTP. I am indeed an INFJ.


----------



## Kirilenko

Your Type is
ISFJ
Introverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
E:11	S:50	F:88	J:67
Nice it worked


----------



## N3rdlin

Your Type is 
ESFP
Strength of the preferences %
Extraverted	89% 
Sensing 75%	
Feeling 88%	
Perceiving 67%

Wow! This tip really does work! I feel more certain now~


----------



## S.K.R.

here is mine: 
*ESTP
* Strength of the preferences % 78
25
62
22You are:

very expressed extravert
moderately expressed sensing personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality
soo.. my type is correct: INFJ, yey \:d/


----------



## sanari

I took the test and picked all the answers that were untrue about myself...

And got ESFP. And then I read about ESFP. They are gross. >.>


----------



## NYEnglishRose

My youngest girl is an ESFP: go-with-the-flow, not terribly organized, spontaneous, creative, lively, verbally expressive, outgoing.


----------



## the_BLOB

yip, worked for me, i came out ESTP, and I'm really INFJ....good idea Holly


----------



## Mind Swirl

I've done this before out of curiosity of what result I'd get. Good idea for finding type by opposite. Yup, ESFP is my opposite. ESFPs are like...cheerleaders.

Extroverted (*E*) 90% Introverted (I) 10%
Sensing (*S*) 70.97% Intuitive (N) 29.03%
Feeling (*F*) 85% Thinking (T) 15%
Perceiving (*P*) 80% Judging (J) 20%​ 

Your type is: *ESFP*​ 


*ESFP* - "Entertainer". Radiates attractive warmth and optimism. Smooth, witty, charming, clever. Fun to be with. Very generous. 8.5% of the total population. ​


----------



## possiBri

Worked for me, I got ISFJ... what a brilliant idea!


----------



## 073071048

I took a test once without looking which one's 1 and which one's 5 (a.k.a. the degree of accuracy) I assumed that the leftmost part was 1, like the usual. When I was brought to the results page, I got _ESFP_. I said "What? What? ESFP? There's something not right. I never get an E when I take these tests" Then I went back and that's when I noticed that the degree of accuracy was _reversed_.


----------



## Rosethorn

Your type is
*ESTP*
Extraverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving

*Strength of the preferences %*
89 75 25 33​
*You are:*​very expressed extravert​distinctively expressed sensing personality​moderately expressed thinking personality​moderately expressed perceiving personality​


----------



## Kadence

Yep, worked for me.

I got ISTJ
Introvertion: 22%
Sensing: 6%
Thinking: 12%
Judging: 44%

 Slightly expressed introvert
 Slightly expressed sensing
 Slightly expressed thinking
 Moderately expressed percieving


That's cool. Never even thought of that!


----------



## CinC FoxHound

I'm an INTJ and I scored as an ENFP.

Extroversion - 96.67%
Sensation - 31.82%
Feeling - 100% Haha!
Perceiving - 95.45%

All-in-all I'd say that providing the answers opposite what I would do worked pretty well. Except for the Intuition/Sensation-geared questions, which I must've gave contradicting answers for. Fun way to do the test though! =]


----------



## Bare

*Your Type is *
*  ESFJ *
It works, I usually get INTP.


----------



## BroNerd

This worked for me, 

Your Type is 
ESTP
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
22 62 12 56

slightly expressed extravert
distinctively expressed sensing personality
slightly expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Raven Schmidt

Your Type is 
*ESFP*
Extraverted Sensing Feeling Perceiving Strength of the preferences % 56 88 38 56



So with everything being exactly opposite of my real type that would make mean INTJ (which is how I almost always test). Using that test as a way to clarify my choices I did the same test choosing more honestly. 

These are the results 
I = 56%
N = 88%
T = 62% 
J = 89% 


Looking at these percentages again has cleared things up for me a lot. I wasvery confused by how in some ways I fit the INTJ type flawlessly where as inothers seemed a little off - but only in particular situations. 

Specifically:

Sympathy/Interest in other peoples' lives - for the most part I don't reallycare but in the cases of a very small group of people I'm very close to I amgenuinely interested in their lives. Just today I was shocked to find myself extremelyangry at a boy who broke the heart of one of my athletes. I also care a lotmore about animals than people in general. I'm far more likely to donate to ananimal shelter than a homeless shelter. 

Attention: I'm a bit of an attention-whore. I love to perform - I love hearingabout how people think I'm amazing.  

Affection/Socializing: I really appreciate physical affection when I am veryclose to a person. I can list on one hand the number of people I actually enjoyhaving in my personal space but am very cuddly/huggy with those few. I can talk and interact comfortably/happily with a medium sized groupof people (more than a dozen or so and I start to feel uncomfortable. - themore women in the group the worse I feel - I don't get on with other women wellat all for the most part.


----------



## Sina

Very interesting I got ESFP!


----------



## 28895

Neat idea, Holly.

After taking the tests with opposite answers, I received ENFP as my shadow. Another confirmation that I am an ISTJ.


----------



## DJeter

ESTP
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
56	100	62	78


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

trying to take this and still getting one section that is freakin hard to decide!


----------



## MicheleInHarmony

Your Type is 
ESTP
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
89	12	62	22

Interesting. I'm going to retake this test "normal". I usually come up barely an I, strongly N and F and barely a J.

Here you go my "real" score:
Your Type is 
INFJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
89	12	88	67


----------



## pretty.Odd

Your Type is ESTP!


----------



## Kisori Jaine Smith

Your Type is ENFJ Extraverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences-
Extraverted: 44%
Intuitive: 12%
Feeling: 50%
Judging: 89%


----------



## zezo

nice test
INTP


----------



## rhapsody

It worked for me 
My shadow is:
E 78%
N 50%
T 88%
J 56%


----------



## DrDarwin

I really don't want to sound like a negative nancy...but doesn't it seem obvious that we would score our shadow-type by selecting the opposite answers?

I'm just a little confused as to how this clarifies things. Enlighten me!


----------



## Quernus

DrDarwin, maybe it is sometimes easier to be more objective when you're trying to identify what is definitely not the case, as opposed to what definitely is. Perhaps because we already spend so much time analyzing what we are, that certain points begin to seem stale or become muddled. To go with the "opposite" might draw one out of oneself a bit more? I'm pretty sure I could have said that a lot better, but I'm running on very little sleep, so. It makes sense to me in some abstract way. Whatever... just an idea, but who knows.


----------



## Quernus

...Aaand I just did this, and got ESFJ. Haha.


----------



## Zerosum

Your Type is 
ISFJ
Introverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
56	62	62	56

And the percentages are reverse which is interesting.. Also, I did not complete this test previously, so I had actually no idea how it would turn out (frequently score bizarre readings from these tests), so it has confirmed everything.


----------



## Worriedfunction

How interesting, this is a really good tip. 

I got ESTJ by the way, but im still not sure about being an INFP.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

This is such a brilliant idea! 8D It worked for me too (ESFP).


----------



## silmarillion

I got ESTJ  Not sure about being an INFP though...


----------



## intrasearching

Heh, I scored ESFJ. Was totally reminding myself of an ESFJ friend of mine too. I sort of despise her in a way. But she's kind. So long as I keep my distance and see her only sparingly, her impulsiveness, zaniness and overemotional behavior drives me nuts.


----------



## Wounded Bird

Ya know, I was unsure if I thought this approach had any merit. However, I have been unsure if I am ENFP or INFP lately. I took the test, giving the opposite answers from what I feel apply to me. The results came up ESTJ. I do think this actually helped me. If I weren't unsure of whether I am INFP or ENFP, I don't think this would have been of any help. Since I was uncertain, it did help confirm that I am INFP. Thank you.


Your Type is 
ESTJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	100	25	78

You are:
moderately expressed extravert
very expressed sensing personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
very expressed judging personality

This makes sense, as I generally come up as an INFP who is very close on the I/E axis and the T/F axis. But I am strongly iNtuitive and strongly Perceiving. This method just helped me confirm what the straightforward approach had already shown.


----------



## FillInTheBlank

Your Type is 
ESFJ
Extraverted Sensing	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
67	38	25	11

Heh. Maybe this method really does work. Maybe.


----------



## KateMarie999

Sure enough!! I'm an INFP for sure (though this is the test that scored me as an ISFP before)

Your Type is 
*  ESTJ

* You are:

distinctively expressed extravert
distinctively expressed sensing personality
very expressed thinking personality
very expressed judging personality

ExtravertedSensingThinkingJudging Strength of the preferences % 72628889


----------



## SweetDee

This does work. I'm an ENTP, and when I did my shadow test, I got ISFJ. It's a good way of approaching it.


----------



## Lietuvaite

Worked for me. 

Your Type is
ESFP
Extraverted
Sensing
Feeling
Perceiving
Strength of the preferences %
67
100
88
22


----------



## Dementor

[No message]


----------



## presto14

I got INFJ the first time then INFP the second time.


----------



## drowninthefear

Sneakscope said:


> Your Type is ESTJ
> Extraverted: 67
> Sensing:25
> Thinking: 38
> Judging: 1
> 
> I've always had trouble finding out whether I'm an INFJ or INFP. Feel kind of more like an INFJ, but always get INFP, even INTJ and ENFJ on the tests... I talk a lot. I am soft-hearted with my closest friends, but more "tough" around guys and people who tends to be tough as well. People who are ESTJs and ESTPs tends to like me and open up to me, even calling me "soulmate" in a somewhat ironic way but still with a sense of seriousness. I can't really be myself with them, but I can be the person I "want" to be, tough and somewhat reserved, but still very talkative. Can someone help me find my type? Because I'm lost.


I don't think too many ESTP/J types are very fond of INFPs and vice versa. You're probably INFJ.


----------



## hipstergal

FASCINATING. and overall validating. but i may have taken this particular test way too many times to be really accurate, even with all the opposite flip-flopping.

ISTJ
slightly expressed introvert
slightly expressed sensing personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## Neo7

Your Type is 
*  INTJ

*

very expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed judging personality

*
*IntrovertedIntuitiveThinkingJudging Strength of the preferences % 78507556


----------



## liliki

I got

Your Type is 
ESFJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
100	25	62	56

So I guess I'm an INTP (though I may have been a little biased in places)


----------



## widdlewiddle

This is the score I got: 

Your Type is 
*  ESTJ*ExtravertedSensingThinkingJudging Strength of the preferences % 78386267

I did the test backwards like what I would not say and I think ESTJ is the shadow type of INFP right? So I have been back and forth about if I am INFP or ENTP and this seems to say I am INFP doesn't it?


----------



## Aleksandra

That was a wonderful idea ! My score :

Your Type is 
*  ESTP*ExtravertedSensingThinkingPerceiving Strength of the preferences % 100387533

You are:

very expressed extravert
moderately expressed sensing personality
distinctively expressed thinking personality
moderately expressed perceiving personality.
I knew my personality type was INFJ and now I'm even more certain my typing was correct.


----------



## widdlewiddle

Wow this method really works...my best friend took it and got ISTP and so he read the description of ENFJ and said it was spot on!* 

ISTP*IntrovertedSensingThinkingPerceiving Strength of the preferences % 44123167


----------



## MattSenemar

*Shadow function does indeed help, or at least should in theory.*

ISFJ is my shadow based on answering the opposite of normal, which backs up the original temperament.


----------



## spiderfrommars

I got ESFJ…so that's odd. (It's the opposite functions, though, maybe that's something.) The J I guess just because J/P questions tend to center around cleanliness and punctuality, not rigidity. The E…yeah, I dunno, I'm right on the E/I line and I like sitting around at home, I just like doing it with people around.


----------



## fae.mouse

Oh my goodness. Fantastic. I had just taken a quiz and been typed as an INFJ, and after reading the description, it kind of felt right...so I did this, with the link you posted. Anddd I got ESTP. Which I'm _pretty_ sure would be the opposite of INFJ. Excellent. I feel much better now  Thankies!


----------



## aronf13

Your Type is 
ESTJ
Extraverted Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
33	25	25	22

Which would make my type INFP. Indeed, that has been one of the types i thought I might be, but the % strength is SOO close together there...this test is not very reliable in the first place anyway...
but i like the "answering as your shadow" idea! I'll try it with a different test maybe


----------



## NingenExp

I think it works

Your Type is 
*  ESTJ*ExtravertedSensingThinkingJudging Strength of the preferences % 56252556


----------



## .17485

Your Type is
ESTJ

Extraverted Sensing Thinking Judging

Strength of the preferences %
78 50 62 44

I'm I an INFP? Maybe I am. I normally get ISFP in tests.


----------



## Peanut11

I took tests back in 2009 and always got an ENFP but now I get en ESFP in this test you linked and here on personality café I get an ENFJ.... but when I took the test you linked to and answered the opposite I scored as INTJ .... but I'm still not sure if I am an ENFP or an ESFP.....both suit me quite well I think.... still I don't understand all the questions perfectly....is there anything else you recommend I do.. I would like to take a test where the questions are examples from daily life.


----------



## geekofalltrades

I've thought I was INFJ, but now I'm starting to look more like INFP. I took this test, and got:

Your Type is 
ESTJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
100	38	50	1

...so, I guess this supports INFP, but look at that 1% judging preference. I really do toe that line. :tongue: INFX, maybe?


----------



## Cassieopeia

I got ENTP. Lately, I've been wondering whether I'm an introvert or an extrovert. I love being around people, but I think I've changed... I like being alone more now... but the ISFJ profile doesn't fit me as much. I'm confused.

I got 1% extrovert, hahaha. Is it possible to have the ESFJ personality but just like to be alone more than most? 'Cause the ESFJ profile fits me better, but it seems as if my E/I is on borderline... 50/50... I'm not depressed or anything either. I think the main difference between ESFJ's and ISFJ's, aside from how often they like to be around people, is whether they express their feelings or not... I definitely know how to express my feelings. What do you guys think?


----------



## spiderfrommars

Cassie said:


> I got ENTP. Lately, I've been wondering whether I'm an introvert or an extrovert. I love being around people, but I think I've changed... I like being alone more now... but the ISFJ profile doesn't fit me as much. I'm confused.
> 
> I got 1% extrovert, hahaha. Is it possible to have the ESFJ personality but just like to be alone more than most? 'Cause the ESFJ profile fits me better, but it seems as if my E/I is on borderline... 50/50... I'm not depressed or anything either. I think the main difference between ESFJ's and ISFJ's, aside from how often they like to be around people, is whether they express their feelings or not... I definitely know how to express my feelings. What do you guys think?


I've been thinking about this question a lot lately. My ENFP friend and I both feel that we're very different from a lot of other Es we know, and sometimes find them overwhelming and tiring. Some Es have this emphasis on constantly "doing", constantly being with others, that we couldn't identify with. We both like being alone sometimes, though we spend a lot of time together, and we'd much rather laze around at home than go out and do stuff.

I think you're right about expressing emotions (and other things) being the big deciding difference. I'm very emotionally open/expressive, compulsively honest, and love to talk. I share things about myself. Introverts that I know, by and large, don't share– they're not secretive necessarily, but they don't tend to volunteer info. So I think if you tend to be very good at expressing your emotions (especially if you tend to share what you're thinking and information about yourself), that seems to suggest ESFJ.


----------



## Cassieopeia

spiderfrommars: That makes sense. I am a very open person, probably too open. I have no secrets. I think I'm probably extroverted with introverted tendencies. When I was young, I was thee most shy, little girl in the world. I would hide behind my mom when she introduced me to people, haha. I learned to open up when I went to an honors institute thing for a week where I knew no one and was forced to introduce myself to everyone, and from then I learned to open up and be comfortable talking to people. Then throughout high school I was depressed when I couldn't be around people due to my health problems. Now, during my last year of high school, I'm a little happier being alone. Maybe I just needed a break..? It's interesting how people can change.


----------



## TheDuke

I got ISTP which would mean that I am an ENFJ. I was previously typed as an ESFJ so I took several intuition tests and it turns out that I am actually intuitive. This helped me out alot.


----------



## heaveninawildflower

I was doing some reading on the differences between INFJ and INFP when someone sent me this link. I have been testing INFJ on some tests and INFP on others. I was like this  and this :frustrating: trying to sort this out. So I took the test and this is what I got...*ESTJ*


----------



## widdlewiddle

@snowangel...you are the same personality as me for enneagram tritype with wings and being INFP...weird huh?


----------



## heaveninawildflower

childofheaven said:


> @snowangel...you are the same personality as me for enneagram tritype with wings and being INFP...weird huh?


Yes...and that was very weird that you sent me that link while I was trying to figure out my type. INFP...that's me. roud: 

But I still can't believe I mistyped myself.


----------



## cue5c

It came up as ISTJ, but with my ever present problem of the T being exactly 50%. Sigh, one day I'll know for sure!

ENXP for now.


----------



## Eliyahu

Your Type is

Introverted Sensing Feeling Judging

Strength of the preferences %
22 62 62 33

ISFJ type description by D.Keirsey
ISFJ Identify Your Career with Jung
Career Indicator™ ISFJ
Famous Personalities
ISFJ type description by J. Butt and
M.M. Heiss
Qualitative analysis of your
type formula

You are:

- slightly expressed introvert

- distinctively expressed sensing
personality

- distinctively expressed feeling
personality

- moderately expressed judging
personality


----------



## fizleglitz

I go back and forth on ENTP/ENFP, leaning ENTP. 

I'm generally an open and curious person, so I tried this post even after thinking it didn't make sense (and yes, I got ISFJ) but I still maintain this.. In order to choose my opposite, I would have to choose what I would pick first. The only reason the results are "working", is _because_ it doesn't work.. you're doing the same exact thing. In other words, I'm with the NTs picking this thing apart. 

If I really stretch to see the benefit in this, I can see how it could possibly help clarify the strength of preference.. 

Point being.. _So, does that confirm that I'm an NT?_


----------



## Xiong Mao

It worked for me. I'm an INTJ and scored ESFP.


----------



## CoralWaters

Thanks for this! I'm currently caught between INTJ and INTP- I got ESFJ for my opposite, which I guess could suggest either (as the judging preference was very slight) but in terms of functions leans towards INTP.


----------



## Impermanence

Your Type is 
*INFJ*
Introverted- 33%
Intuitive- 12%
Feeling- 12%
Judging- 44%


----------



## candymountain

Idk I got ESTP, with
*ESTP*Extraverted 67
Sensing 38
Thinking 50
Perceiving 56
but I know I'm not a INFJ, so I'm not sure :/.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Well reversed I got: 


Your Type is 
*ESFJ*

Extraverted

Sensing

Feeling

Judging


----------



## CyberHiker

Great idea! For someone who is not acquainted with the Myers Briggs. However subconsciously one will answer what they think is right regardless if they choose their real type or opposite type.


----------



## Adrianl

Once an INTP, always an INTP:

Introverted: 67%
Intuitive: 100%
Thinking: 62%
Perceiving: 22%

Distinctively expressed introvert
Very expressed intuitive personality
Distinctively expressed thinking personality
Slightly expressed perceiving personality


----------



## Krelian91

Wow, it works! I got ESTP XD


----------



## Santiago Serantes Raposo

According to that test you posted I must be an ISTP (with 1 point in Sensing), but according to another one I took, I'm as follows:

Introverted (*I*) 72.41% Extroverted (E) 27.59%
Intuitive (*N*) 51.35% Sensing (S) 48.65%
Thinking (*T*) 71.88% Feeling (F) 28.13%
Perceiving (*P*) 79.41% Judging (J) 20.59%

What am I supposed to be? ._.


----------



## Konigsberg

INTJ_Eagle said:


> It worked for me. I'm an INTJ and scored ESFP.


The same here


----------



## cata23

Ok. I need help, i took the test and keep getting below both types.. I read them and they both sound so much like me. So how do I narrow it down, to really pick the one I am. So which one am I??? Help

*ESTJ*
Extroverted (*E*) 73.33% Introverted (I) 26.67%
*Sensing (S*) 52.78% Intuitive (N) 47.22%
Thinking (*T*) 57.89% Feeling (F) 42.11%
Judging (*J*) 72.41% Perceiving (P) 27.59%

*ENTJ*


You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
You have _moderate_ preference of *Intuition* over Sensing (25%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)


----------



## Blazethefierce

Extroverted (*E*) 73.91% Introverted (I) 26.09%
Sensing (*S*) 88.89% Intuitive (N) 11.11%
Thinking (*T*) 88.89% Feeling (F) 11.11%
Judging (*J*) 78.13% Perceiving (P) 21.88%​

Your type is; ESTJ


----------



## Blazethefierce

Extroverted (*E*) 73.91% Introverted (I) 26.09%
Sensing (*S*) 88.89% Intuitive (N) 11.11%
Thinking (*T*) 88.89% Feeling (F) 11.11%
Judging (*J*) 78.13% Perceiving (P) 21.88%​

Your type is; ESTJ

Cool it worked, that was very clever.


----------



## Chili990

Your Type

*ISFP*

Introvert(33%) Sensing(75%) Feeling(75%) Perceiving(11)%



You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

Fascinating. This would mean that I'm ENTJ.


----------



## HALOOOOOOOO

Yup, I got ISFJ. I just closed the tab though so I can't give y'alls my exact percentages down to the hundreths, but they were all 88's.


----------



## Eclipsed

*ESTJ*
Extravert(67%) Sensing(88%) Thinking(38%) Judging(22%)​


[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)
It works!


----------



## Justin Opmeer

Your Type
ESTJ


Extravert(89%) Sensing(88%) Thinking(50%) Judging(56%)



You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)

Haha, it worked


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel

HollyGolightly said:


> For a while I was really confused about my type, I kept testing for different temperament. Then I had the idea that I should take the test and put the opposite of what I would really put. I did this and I came up with these results:
> 
> Your Type is
> * ESTP
> *Strength of the preferences %​Extraverted 100
> Sensing 38
> Thinking 38
> Perceiving 78
> You are:
> 
> very expressed extravert
> 
> moderately expressed sensing personality
> 
> moderately expressed thinking personality
> 
> very expressed perceiving personality
> 
> This of course is my shadow type, so I concluded that I must be INFJ.
> 
> I don't know if this will come of any use to anyone, but it came in useful for me. I took several tests by putting the opposite of what I felt and they all came up as ESTP.
> So I'm gonna do an experiment and see if this actually works
> 
> Would you all mind taking the test and telling me if your actual type is the shadow type of the temperament in your results?
> Personality test based on Jung - Myers-Briggs typology


Okay, this was actually harder to do than I thought but I also came up as ESTP:


You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
 
You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%) 
You have _distinctive_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%) 
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%) 

After seeing the fictional character of Louie DePalma listed as an ESTP now I know why answering the opposite of what I'd normally put was so difficult :tongue:. 

Just for kicks and giggles I re-took the test and ..... surprise, surprise, I came up INFJ :dry: :laughing:
*I*ntrovert(67%) i*N*tuition(88%) *F*eeling(62%) *J*udging(44%)

You have _distinctive_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%) 
You have _strong_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%) 
You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%) 
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)


----------



## Dementedbliss

*ESTP*
Extravert(89%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(50%) Perceiving(44)%



[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)
​

Another INFJ had a hunch that I might be an ENTP, but does this result prove I must be an INFJ?


----------



## slightlycrazed

Extravert(89%) Sensing(25%) Feeling(75%) Judging(1%) 

You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

Making me an INTP in real life. Seems that I am weary between my Judging and Perceiving functions (as always). I do indeed think this was a brilliant idea, though.


----------



## glenjamin

HollyGolightly said:


> For a while I was really confused about my type, I kept testing for different temperament. Then I had the idea that I should take the test and put the opposite of what I would really put. I did this and I came up with these results:
> 
> Your Type is
> * ESTP
> *Strength of the preferences %​Extraverted 100
> Sensing 38
> Thinking 38
> Perceiving 78
> You are:
> 
> very expressed extravert
> 
> moderately expressed sensing personality
> 
> moderately expressed thinking personality
> 
> very expressed perceiving personality
> 
> This of course is my shadow type, so I concluded that I must be INFJ.
> 
> I don't know if this will come of any use to anyone, but it came in useful for me. I took several tests by putting the opposite of what I felt and they all came up as ESTP.
> So I'm gonna do an experiment and see if this actually works
> 
> Would you all mind taking the test and telling me if your actualy type is the shadow type of the temperament in your results?
> Personality test based on Jung - Myers-Briggs typology


My Shadow type is ESFP the exact opposite of what I always score on this test, INTJ


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*ENTJ*
Extravert(56%) iNtuitive(88%) iNtuitive Thinking(100%) Judging(67%)​


[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (100%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)

It works! Thanks!​


----------



## katiesusu

Interesting idea! Although I'm still trying to pin down my type, I did end up with a result that's the opposite of what I typically get on these assessments-- with the exception of the last letter. Hmm.

*ESTP *(same as the OP!)

Extravert(78%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(38%) Perceiving(44)%



You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)

And, as usual, my preference between P and J is kinda vague.


----------



## Ellis Bell

*ESFJ*
Extravert(100%) Sensing(75%) Feeling(88%) Judging(67%)​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)


----------



## castigat

If these weren't yes-or-no answers, I may not have gone through with it (considering the fact that the "exactly like me" to "not like me at all" tests tend to have a shitload more differences.
(AKA I'd want a concrete answer.)

Anyway, before the "Unknown Personality" change, I was INFP. 
The test yielded the following:

ESFJ
Extravert(44%) Sensing(1%) Feeling(12%) Judging(44%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (44%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have _slight_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)
 


So then, I'd be INTP.
The statistics are pretty funny, though, because it looks like the test is about as undecided as I am.


----------



## chessio

I got ESTJ so it would mean I'm INFP. I rushed through it.

*ESTJ*
Extravert(67%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(25%) Judging(33%)​


[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)

How is it I get thinking regardless of whether I do opposite or not. -_-
I'm not sure how they're measuring extraversion and such either. meh. I'm tired.​


----------



## LilacForest

*ESFP*
Extravert(83%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(62%) Perceiving(78)%​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (83%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (78%)
I have been living a lie?! Honestly I have been puzzled with my type for some time now. The first time I took the MBTI I scored as an INTJ but then I thought I was a mistyped INTP. I am utterly perplexed as to true my type. Around friends I am a bit more comical and fanciful. Even they often have misperceptions of me because the things I say to them never reveal anything about _me _essentially. Anyone looking to help a typing challenge? .____.
​


----------



## Luanne

Hmm... I got ESTJ... And I'm and INFP... Coolio.


----------



## fihe

Smart idea! I would not have thought of that. well, it gave me ESFP, with the preference for Sensing only 1% over that of Intuition. sounds about right, since I consistently test as either INTJ or ISTJ. I still have to figure out which one I lean more towards.


----------



## lazyafternoons

ESTJ. Wow, that's a really clever idea.


----------



## benoticed

*ENFP*
Extravert(1%) iNtuitive(50%) iNtuitive Feeling(25%) Perceiving(67)%​


[*=left]You have _marginal or no_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%


----------



## Killer Suit

I got an ESTP reading doing this little trick.

Everyone tells me I'm a INTP.

I get INFP as a result when I type myself. 
I feel my best-fit is INFJ... wtf. :bored: 

Just another brick on the load.


----------



## Undine

ESTP
Introversion (I): | 3.33%
Extroversion (E): |||||||||||||||||||||||| 96.67%

Intuition (N): ||||| 19.23%
Sensation (S): |||||||||||||||||||| 80.77%

Thinking (T): ||||||||||||||||||||||||| 100%
Feeling (F): 0%

Judging (J): |||||||| 30%
Perceiving (P): |||||||||||||||||| 70%
yep


----------



## QueenOfCats

*ISTP*
Introvert(22%) Sensing(100%) Thinking(1%) Perceiving(44)%



[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%)
[*=left]You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)
​I'm definitely an intuitive...


----------



## Kanerou

*ENTJ*
Extravert(67%) iNtuitive(38%) iNtuitive Thinking(1%) Judging(44%)​


[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
[*=left]You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

That didn't work. I know from looking at the functions that I am not ISFP or ISTP.​


----------



## CallSignOWL

Oh geeze. I did this and got ENFJ. Does that mean I must be ISTP?

I got a marginal or no preference for perceiving vs judging


----------



## hulia

ESTJ.
Extravert 56%
Sensing 50%
Thinking 75%
Judging 22%

Hahaha I figured I'd get an even score on Sensing/Intuition since I do on my actual tests.

I know pretty well now that I'm ISFP.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*I took the test and got ENTJ.*:happy:


----------



## SupernumeraryRainbow

That's a great idea! It definitely worked on me . . .

My Results:


----------



## Neuroticon

*ESFJ*
Extravert(100%) Sensing(50%) Feeling(88%) Judging(67%)​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)

GG​


----------



## Ellis Bell

Took it again and got:

Extravert(100%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(88%) Judging(33%)​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)
Close, but not quite ...


----------



## Blacktide

ESFP aaaallllll the way :crazy:


----------



## voicetrocity

Resulted in Enfj for my shadow.


----------



## Younique

WOW! yes!

*ESTP*
Extravert(78%) Sensing(62%) Thinking(38%) Perceiving(44)%​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)


----------



## All in Twilight

Your Type
ENFP
Extravert(67%) iNtuitive(75%) iNtuitive Feeling(25%) Perceiving(22)%


You have _distinctive_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)

I completed this test in 5 minutes. Normally my iNtuition is way higher and my T and F are closer. But alright, I tested as the type I thought I was.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

Shadow ESFP
:kitteh:

*ESFP*
Extravert(67%) Sensing(100%) Feeling(88%) Perceiving(56)%​


[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)

...



All in Twilight said:


> Your Type
> ENFP
> Extravert(67%) iNtuitive(75%) iNtuitive Feeling(25%) Perceiving(22)%
> 
> 
> You have _distinctive_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
> You have _distinctive_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
> You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
> You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)
> 
> I completed this test in 5 minutes. Normally my iNtuition is way higher and my T and F are closer. But alright, I tested as the type I thought I was.


Might I add... this was a shadow test i.e the purpose was to pick the opposite answers to find your type via reverse engineering.​


----------



## All in Twilight

SherlyDEDUCE said:


> Shadow ESFP
> :kitteh:
> 
> *ESFP*
> Extravert(67%) Sensing(100%) Feeling(88%) Perceiving(56)%​
> 
> 
> [*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
> [*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%)
> [*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
> [*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Might I add... this was a shadow test i.e the purpose was to pick the opposite answers to find your type via reverse engineering.​


I see...no offense, but if you can only answer with A or B to look for your shadow in order to get your real type, then this whole experiment is pointless of course.


----------



## DyNaMiT

My shadow type:

*ISTJ*
Introvert(100%) Sensing(50%) Thinking(62%) Judging(56%)​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)

​


----------



## haijakingu

ESFJ

Extravert(78%) Sensing(38%) Feeling(25%) Judging(11%)



You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)
 
Hrmm. This is my shadow type then. So must I be really an INTP?


----------



## Deewone

Bumping this old thread. I scored ESTJ (Extravert(100%) Sensing(25%) Thinking(75%) Judging(44%))


----------



## DewTheDrewby

Wow, I guess it worked hahaha

INFJ
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(50%) Judging(11%)


----------



## Dewymorning

I got ESTP and I am INFJ so it worked for me


----------



## Dextra Manus

Yup. I got ESTP!


----------



## forsquares

ESTP
Extravert(33%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(38%) Perceiving(33%)

I really like this idea. When I've taken the test in the past, I've been very on-the-fence about many of the questions and type myself wrongly. I eventually gave up and just had friends help me type myself. This is the first time a test has confirmed INFJ.


----------



## Treece

*ENFP*
Extravert(100%) iNtuitive(25%) Feeling(75%) Perceiving(44)%​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)

Well I guess it worked.


----------



## assembly

ESTP

Extravert(44%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(1%) Perceiving(11)%


You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (44%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)
 

Wow, thanks for the tip! And here I was wondering if I was INTJ or INFJ, when I'm very clearly an F!


----------



## LadyMojo

@HollyGolightly
This was very helpful. I truly understand what type I am which is ENFJ.


----------



## iBurrito

I haven't quite read over all the posts on this thread (considering there are fort-yseven pages worth, wooh) but I was wondering how this works if anyone could explain it? Because if you're answering opposite of what you usually would, wouldn't you just expect that the result that you receive is opposite of what it usual to you? Doesn't that only make sense that way? I don't mean it in any way to insult HollyGolightly, or anyone else on this thread, it's just a thought that came up immediately after reading the initial post.

Anyhow, I'm going to assume, until proven otherwise, that I'm an INFJ, considering that I got ESTP. (I've gotten INFJ on another test before, actually, but not on this one the first time. It seems that I just waver between INFJ and NFP) Anyhow, I took that specific test answering honestly, and answering oppositely in the manner that you did, but did not get what I originally did. 
--
Edit: Here's my results, by the way! I wasn't thinking about it, and so I didn't put it down. Also, my last function seems to waver, but I got perceiving 11% even when I did the test honestly, so I may be an INFJ or an INFP. I would suggest INFP, but I can't make a decision, because I'm not self-aware enough to. I don't pay attention to what I do often enough to decide whether or not what I do fits perceiving, or judging better. 

Answering honestly:
INFP
Introvert(72%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(25%) Perceiving(11)%
You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (72%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

Using your method:
ESTP
Extravert(78%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(12%) Perceiving(11)%
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)
---
Edit2:



chefsteph said:


> ESTP
> Extravert(33%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(38%) Perceiving(33%)
> 
> I really like this idea. When I've taken the test in the past, I've been very on-the-fence about many of the questions and type myself wrongly. I eventually gave up and just had friends help me type myself. This is the first time a test has confirmed INFJ.


That seems to be what's been happening to me also. I've only run it by one friend so far (mainly because they've known me since I was five, and I feel like they'd know me better for that reason. Most of my other friends, I've only known for a range of 1-4 years) but I've gotten stuck on various questions, because I feel (and also think) that I exhibit both behaviors in a question equally, or that I do both things, that a question asks about. Like, the question that read "You tend to rely on your experience rather than on theoretical alternatives". I feel I tend to do both equally. With half of the decisions I make, if I have the experience, I will use it, and on occasion combine it with ideas of what could happen if I make either decision that I can choose from, but also, think of what could happen, only, because of the experience I had, if I had them. If that at all makes sense. .

Another reason for my indecisiveness, is not being about to fully understand the meaning of the question. I need things to be put into context to really understand. So it's good to find someone else who's in this boat.


----------



## forsquares

iBurrito said:


> That seems to be what's been happening to me also. I've only run it by one friend so far (mainly because they've known me since I was five, and I feel like they'd know me better for that reason. Most of my other friends, I've only known for a range of 1-4 years) but I've gotten stuck on various questions, because I feel (and also think) that I exhibit both behaviors in a question equally, or that I do both things, that a question asks about. Like, the question that read "You tend to rely on your experience rather than on theoretical alternatives". I feel I tend to do both equally. With half of the decisions I make, if I have the experience, I will use it, and on occasion combine it with ideas of what could happen if I make either decision that I can choose from, but also, think of what could happen, only, because of the experience I had, if I had them. If that at all makes sense. .
> 
> Another reason for my indecisiveness, is not being about to fully understand the meaning of the question. I need things to be put into context to really understand. So it's good to find someone else who's in this boat.


I have a lot of problems with how the questions are worded because I can tell what they are looking for, but it's phrased in a way that makes me not want to say "yes" to it. For instance, when asking about thinking versus feeling types, there is usually a question like, "Do you feel involved when watching soap operas?" and I don't know many people that would willingly say "yes" to this (even if it's true) just because it seems cheesy to admit to it. I would feel much better about honestly answering something like "Is your first reaction to a situation an emotion or an analysis?"


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

I worked for me, opposite of ISTJ, and still close between the S and N. However, as I answered, I could often remember what my answer was previously which may have caused bias. It was hard to remember to give the wrong answer, I had to go back and change a few times.

*ENFP*
Extravert(78%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(88%) Perceiving(89)%​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (89%)

I imagine this could help certain people to understand their type slightly better, but I think it's the questions that need improving not the way of answering them.
I read the sub forums to see if I relate to the people, that's the only way that is solid for me. I am sure of my personality based on the opinion of a friend and confirmed by the fact that I have so much in common with the ISTJs on this forum and little in common with the other types. Most questions in the tests don't even make sense to me, and the rest are hopelessly subjective. I try to answer honestly, but I am interacting with a computer, it doesn't understand that I can't give a good answer to it's question, so I end up answering the way I know I'm meant to. I just get the result I expect on the tests, but they work for some, so would all those complaining about HollyGolightly's tip just get over it?

Edit: Ok, maybe I was a bit hard on the test, I ignored the subjectivity of the questions and still got my usual result. I mean I didn't make allowance for individual life experiences that have shaped me, answering as if I have always been as I am now, and I got the same result but less extreme than usual. So the test is better than I thought.

*ISTJ*
Introvert(56%) Sensing(1%) Thinking(25%) Judging(33%)​


[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
[*=left]You have _marginal or no_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## skysailing

I got the opposite as well when I did this.

*ESTP*
Extravert(78%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(38%) Perceiving(44)%​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)


----------



## Debsails

This worked for me: 

*ESFP*
Extravert(89%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(62%) Perceiving(22)%​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)
Thanks Holly!​


----------



## Arden

I just want to say I think this idea is brilliant...

I scored everything the opposit of how I would have answered and got.


ESFP
Extravert(89%)*
*Sensing(38%)**
Feeling(62%)**
Perceiving(33)%

You have*strong*preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have*moderate*preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have*distinctive*preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have*moderate*preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)

Flip it around and what do you get?

INTJ


----------



## Lady D

Damn. I did this and got ESTJ


----------



## Kyora

I did that test  I actually got the opposite of my type =D I got ESTJ so the shadow type of INFP =D


----------



## trevor777

*ISTP*
Introvert(33%) Sensing(100%) Thinking(38%) Perceiving(44)%​


[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)
VERY accurate.

ISTP is definitely my shadow. I just don't get those people.​


----------



## Vulcao

*Your Type*
ESTJ
Extravert(89%) Sensing(25%) Thinking(69%) Judging(33%)

​Wow, that's very interesting indeed! Guess I am definitely an INFP, this is definitely my opposite. roud:


----------



## Soren Aabye

Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test™
*Your Type*
*ISFJ*
Introvert(22%) Sensing(75%) Feeling(25%) Judging(11%)



[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)
​


----------



## beautifulchaos

ESTJ
Extravert(72%) Sensing(25%) Thinking(62%) Judging(83%)


You have _distinctive_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (72%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have _distinctive_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have _strong_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (83%)


----------



## surgery

*E*xtravert 89%
*S*ensing 39%
*T*hinking 25%
*J*udging 22%

It worked for me! I thought I was going to come out ESTP, but I actually got my suspected opposite. Very interesting. It felt especially weird to answer "no" to questions like "You often think about humankind and its destiny" and "You tend to sympathize with other people." Responding with a "no" to those sounds particularly harsh and dismissive, which feels very unnatural. I guess that's indicative of strong Introverted Feeling and Extraverted Intuition <3333


----------



## Karma Butterfly

Hello!

Since I'm utter lost I decided to try.

I got:

INTJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(1%) Judging(44%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)
 
What would my *real *type be?


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Dancing_Queen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Since I'm utter lost I decided to try.
> 
> I got:
> 
> INTJ
> Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(1%) Judging(44%)
> 
> 
> You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
> You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
> You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
> You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)
> 
> What would my *real *type be?


This would make you an ESFP


----------



## Karma Butterfly

@ScarlletHayden

Thank you!


----------



## Retsu

ENTP
Extravert *(56%)* iNtuitive *(62%)* Thinking *(12%)* Perceiving *(67%)*

That really worked!


----------



## VioletIris

I got ESFJ.


----------



## FantasyAcquirer

I tried this and got ESTJ, so that means I'm an INFP, right? I'm still a bit confused on the entire personality typing, but from what I've read of INFP types, it seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Glurp

ESFP
Extravert(100%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(88%) Perceiving(67)%


You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%) 
You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%) 
You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%) 
You have _distinctive_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%) 
 

Interesting, by answering opposite i think i actually changed some of my answers. Swapping it around makes it INTJ, allready certain i am INTJ so no surprises there. All the percentages went up since the last time i tested (just a few weeks earlier), especially the Thinking and Judging.


----------



## Champagne Wishes

I got ISFP but scored almost as high in ISFJ which adds to my confusion, since I tend to score ENTJ most of the time but have gotten ENTP a few times. I just want a definite clear answer to my type! :frustrating: Gotta get to the bottom of this.


----------



## lesse

I took the test again, and did as you suggested, and it came out perfectly for me. I tested as an ESTJ, and I am regularly an INFP. 

However, I felt like when I was taking the test, I exaggerated the extent to which I disagreed with the statement. This is hard to explain... But if it said something like "I tend to be disorganized" and the real answer (what I would answer if I was taking the test normally) was a 4 or so, I would answer a 1 (instead of, say, a 2). Maybe it's because I'm more sure of what I'm not like than what I am like, so I felt more confident in the answer. 

Anyways, thanks for this neat trick! At least it helped assure me I really was an INFP roud:

(Haha, this is my first post on this website. Have been a lurker for a while though.)


----------



## mrssummersmith

It seems that realizing what you ARE NOT, is a great way to recognize what you are. Interesting. I'm having the hardest time figuring out my mom. this may be the solution!

I think often people find it much easier to say I'm NOT like that than accept that you ARE like that... 

I'm intrigued.


----------



## mrssummersmith

It seems we would score higher on the things we KNOW we aren't and don't have any desire to be...


----------



## mrssummersmith

Dancing_Queen said:


> Hello!
> 
> Since I'm utter lost I decided to try.
> 
> I got:
> 
> INTJ
> Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(12%) Thinking(1%) Judging(44%)
> 
> 
> You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
> You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
> You have _marginal or no_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
> You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)
> 
> What would my *real *type be?


Congrats. I love ENFP's =]


----------



## Miss Keks

INFJ
Introvert(56%) iNtuitive(25%) Feeling(38%) Judging(11%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


it worked! Though I thought about cognitive functions while answering the questions


----------



## Karma Butterfly

mrssummersmith said:


> Congrats. I love ENFP's =]


Thanks, I see a fellow ENFP :kitteh:


----------



## alissaa23

I got ESTP, which would mean I am actually INFJ, as I am. It works! The theory makes total sense so it's cool to see it manifest as true as well


----------



## firelink

Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test™
Your Type
INFJ
Introvert(67%) iNtuitive(50%) Feeling(25%) Judging(22%)


You have _distinctive_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)


----------



## KaleidoskopicVision

ESTJ, this was a very interesting exercise. I am definitely nothing like an ESTJ normally but it was fun to imagine me operating that way as if it were my default. It also had me aware that while by default I am an INFP and have tested INFP more than 20 times in taking the MBTI, sometimes I will switch to an ESTJ in extremely stressful situations. For example I was at home with my family a few years ago and we had an earthquake, I sprung into action immediately, gathered bags of supplies and ordered everyone into the car. This surprised everyone, including me as I'm usually the last person to act. I notice though that when something frightens me I turn into an ESTJ.


----------



## Nyu

Works just fine.



> ESFP
> Extravert(78%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(88%) Perceiving(56)%
> You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
> You have distinctive preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
> You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
> You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)


----------



## Seranova

_ESTJ_
_Extravert(100%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(25%) Judging(1%)_
_You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)_
_You have distinctive preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)_
_You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)_
_You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

Go figure it would be the J/P section I would have little to no preference over, so I guess that would mean I would be an INFP with low P...explains a lot. _


----------



## MartinW

*ESTP
Extravert(56%)
Sensing(25%)
Thinking(50%)
Perceiving(44)%
You have ​moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
You have ​moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have ​moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have ​moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)
​Yay, I guess?
*​


----------



## AniBonita2000

*ISTJ*
Introvert(11%) Sensing(88%) Thinking(100%) Judging(78%)​


[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (100%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)

Looks like it worked. I'm normally ENFP. I think I will suggest this way to friends, just to see what they get. I also noticed that my results say that I'm slightly more introverted than extroverted. It's interesting because usually when I take other versions of the test it says I'm slightly more extroverted than introverted. So, got me better than I expected it would. 




​


----------



## AniBonita2000

Yeah, but I think the issue is people standing in their own ways, mentally. Some times people second guess things, and then the answer whether it's true to what a person really is becomes cloudy, and unclear. I know that I have had this issue before, myself.


----------



## AniBonita2000

Nex said:


> If you answered all the questions to your preference you would get your actual type. Think about it... You are answering opposite to what you would normally answer. If you would just answer correctly, you would get your type. This is stupid..



Yeah, but I think the issue is people standing in their own ways, mentally. Some times people second guess things, and then the answer whether it's true to what a person really is becomes cloudy, and unclear. I know that I have had this issue before, myself.


----------



## Anon317

what do you know ~ 
(always that marginal T/F difference) ugh somebody help me


----------



## stiletto

It worked for me!
I got ISFP and I am an ENTJ all the way!!


----------



## NinaKitty

HA! It worked. 
Scored as an ISTJ. 

Thank you for the fantastic tip. 
I will spread the word.


----------



## Apprentice of Tezuka

*Thanks!*

This is really helpful. Thanks! I type as ESFP.


----------



## Luana

It worked


----------



## gracElizabeth

I got ESFJ, but then on that particular test I usually score INTP or very slight preference extroversion over introversion. Good idea!


----------



## bearlybreathing

I got ESTJ: Extravert(67%) Sensing(88%) Thinking(62%) Judging(78%).
So, I guess I'm INFP.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

*ESFJ*​ 


Extravert(78%) Sensing(25%) Feeling(88%) Judging(11%)


You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%) 
You have _moderate_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%) 
You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%) 
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%) 


_________________________________________________________________
_*Now seriously:*_
_________________________________________________________________

*INTP

*​Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(88%) Perceiving(11)%


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%) 
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%) 
You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%) 
You have _slight_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)


----------



## FakeLefty

Huh, did this for fun even though I already know my type.

ENFJ:
Extraversion (56%)
Intuitive (38%)
Feeling (62%)
Judging (56%)

With my real type:
ISTP:
Introverted (56%)
Sensing (50%)
Thinking (62%)
Perceiving (56%)


----------



## Annesyl

Got ESTP. With equal T and F as usual. Supposed to be INFJ in reality.
Quite fun!


----------



## Ketutar

I got the same results as you did, except that my preferences are marginal, slight or moderate. 
I think I am more an ENFJ than INFJ, but - I don't know. I don't know if I feel drained or energized by people.


----------



## letter_to_dana

*ISTJ*
Introvert(89%) Sensing(88%) Thinking(88%) Judging(33%)​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)

Well maybe your theory is right... I'm ENFP and I was devastated when I answered so wrong haha. I am totally incompatible with this type.
Shadow self? Oh well I believed shadow self means a totally different thing...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

Help! 
How would you type this person?

*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (95%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli


*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (90%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational


*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (90%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment


*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (80%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments


*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (75%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity


*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups


*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods


*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (25%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment


----------



## Bay

*Your Type*
*ISFJ*
Introvert(56%) Sensing(100%) Feeling(62%) Judging(11%)



[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)
​


----------



## Bay

carteblanche said:


> Help!
> How would you type this person?
> 
> *Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (95%)
> your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
> 
> 
> *Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (90%)
> your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
> 
> 
> *Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (90%)
> your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
> 
> 
> *Si (Introverted Sensing)* (80%)
> your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
> 
> 
> *Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (75%)
> your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
> 
> 
> *Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (70%)
> your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
> 
> 
> *Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (45%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> 
> 
> *Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (25%)
> your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment


If you took this test for the person normally, I would type them ENTP.

If you took the test for them using Holly's tip, I would type them.. ENTJ or possibly ESTP.


----------



## juilorain

Introvert(78%) Sensing(75%) Feeling(25%) Judging(56%)

​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)

Yay! The most common type! ​


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

MainCoon said:


> If you took this test for the person normally, I would type them ENTP.
> 
> If you took the test for them using Holly's tip, I would type them.. ENTJ or possibly ESTP.


Thanks!  I did not take it for them, I made them take it (the normal way). The crazy part is that in other tests this person used to type as INFJ.
From interactions with him, I would read his energy as introverted (reserved), he is somewhat sensitive (definitely takes things personally), but his Ti is off the charts (never stops). Si is very strong, Fe is moderate, Fi's presence shocked me (but there are elements of Fi to his personality...for instance, he won't eat chicken meat with skin and bones on, because it reminds him of animal cruelty)... His N is strong, but it's not your typical Ni or Ne (they are both there to an extent). He is deeply religious (but interprets religion symbolically). Se and Te are just not there. ENTP is the most obvious choice, given the function order, but it becomes counterintuitive once you interact with the person. I am so confused!


----------



## DiscoveringSelf

This works!


----------



## Serpent

*ISFJ*
Introvert(11%) Sensing(60%) Feeling(75%) Judging(67%)​


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

hmm...typed myself Holly's way:
*ESTJ*
Extravert(1%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(50%) Judging(11%)​


[*=left]You have _marginal or no_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)

Yep, I've typed INFP before, but the key word here is "marginal".​


----------



## Bay

carteblanche said:


> hmm...typed myself Holly's way:
> *ESTJ*
> Extravert(1%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(50%) Judging(11%)​
> 
> 
> [*=left]You have _marginal or no_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
> [*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
> [*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
> [*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)
> 
> Yep, I've typed INFP before, but the key word here is "marginal".​


You are hilarious


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

MainCoon said:


> You are hilarious


why??? the one time i tried to be serious? 
nice butt, by the way, even I found it enjoyable ))
_hopes not to get a "likewise" response ..._


----------



## Bay

carteblanche said:


> why??? the one time i tried to be serious?
> nice butt, by the way, even I found it enjoyable ))
> _hopes not to get a "likewise" response ..._


Because your silly nature is drenching in the way you carry yourself even through the internet lol, I love it it is so cute. And thank you, I enjoy a good rumpus from time to time as well.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist

MainCoon said:


> Because your silly nature is drenching in the way you carry yourself even through the internet lol, I love it it is so cute. And thank you, I enjoy a good rumpus from time to time as well.


I wouldn't go so far as to call it a rumpus  more like a rumpie 

_googled the word rumpie, it sounded funky for a second, found this definition, laughed out loud )
Urban Dictionary: rumpie_


----------



## Mcblahflooper94

It worked for me.

*ESFJ*
Extravert(78%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(62%) Judging(11%)​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)
It was somewhat difficult, though because there were several times where I had to go back and redo my answer because I forgot to answer the questions in reverse. This is really cool, and I'm sure people have realized after 59 pages, really works! I took the test again, NOT answering in reverse, just for fun.

*INTJ*
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(75%) Thinking(50%) Judging(6%)​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
[*=left]You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
[*=left]You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (6%)
​
This is the third time I've gotten INTJ, but I don't think I'm INTJ, I'm pretty sure I'm INTP with very little preference of J and P. Hmm. I also find it interesting how it seems that everything besides Introversion and Extroversion went down/evened out marginally. I'd imagine it's due to my scrutiny in the first answers and desire to say yes when I mean no, which made me overanalyze the questions more, rather than let my brain tell me what I really am. I guess it's time to consider INTJ vs INTP again... :|


----------



## superbored

ESFP
Extravert(89%) Sensing(75%) Feeling(88%) Perceiving(56)%
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have distinctive preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)

Wow. This is a great technique. I wasn't sure it'd work, but you're right, it's the exact opposite.


----------



## randomshoes

Almost. ESTJ. But I never test as extroverted, so that's no surprise.


----------



## epicenter

Got ESTP with 'moderate' preference on the last two letters. Strong preference on extroversion-NOT shocked about that, since I'm VERY introverted. I agree with one poster who said it's an excellent way to get inside your 'opposites' head. Very helpful. May even help me type a few people in my posse I couldn't figure out!:shocked:


----------



## Badd

Scored ISFJ!


----------



## dreamsunwind

ISTJ

Introvert(78%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(88%) Judging(44%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have distinctive preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

Not sure about the exact numbers, especially for S/N since I'm one of the most N people you'll ever meet, probably, but overall a pretty brilliant way to affirm your personality type. Now I'm going to research the ISTJ type and probably marvel because it's likely the exact opposite of whoever I really am.


----------



## Greenfeldspar

That idea is freaking cool! 8D

*ESTJ*
Extravert(100%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(88%) Judging(78%)​


[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
[*=left]You have _distinctive_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (88%)
[*=left]You have _strong_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)


----------



## Tranquility

ESTP with high in everything.


----------



## Origination

The first few tests that I took on different websites told me I was an INTJ. I assumes that's what I was, until I read INTP and related to that closely, too. I was confused, and didn't know what I was, so I asked on the forums over here, and someone told me that I was definitely not INTJ, and I was closer to an INTP. So yeah, I'm still trying to figure it out. I'm leaning towards the side of INTP right now, but my test results for this gave me

ESTP
Extravert(67%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(38%) Perceiving(11)%
You have distinctive preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

Who's opposite is INTJ... so yeah. I have absolutely no idea still what I am T_T


----------



## Zen_alpha

Interesting idea.


ESFP
Extravert(100%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(100%) Perceiving(78)%

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (100%)
You have strong preference of Perceiving over Judging (78%)

So, that makes me an INTJ?


----------



## Xenograft

INFP
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(75%) Perceiving(61)%


You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
You have distinctive preference of Perceiving over Judging (61%)
There you have it.


----------



## Knightsbridge

Worked very well!
Got ISFJ, 
12% preference for I
62% preference for S
88% preference for F
36% preference for J

Numbers are about there cause I closed the page.


----------



## Nakir

It worked for me too. 

Got ESFP
Extravert(78%) Sensing(56%) Feeling(75%) Perceiving(44)%

Although I think the percentages aren't 100% the opposite I normally get on those test.


----------



## AllyKat

Hmmm... I got:

ESFP

Extravert(100%) Sensing(1%) Feeling(88%) Perceiving(67)%
•You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
•You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
•You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
•You have distinctive preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%)

Opposite makes me INTJ rather than ISTJ. It is the Sensing/intuition that I am most borderline for, however. I think when I did the particular linked test with my real answers, I did get INTJ. I still think I'm more Sensing than Intuitive but I am probably less rigid than ISTJs are 'supposed' to be. 

In saying that, I've felt the differences in test results come about largely due to the phrasing of some of the questions. I work in an area of law in which how you phrase something in writing makes a HUGE difference to what it can mean. I'm never quite sure whether you should base your answers on exactly what the question says or what it's intended to mean... 

I still class myself as an ISTJ with an edge towards intuition! lol


----------



## danniek

I got ESTJ!


ESTJ
Extravert(89%) Sensing(50%) Thinking(38%) Judging(89%)

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (89%)


----------



## Els Eliot

Thanks!! this was so useful


----------



## Obedear

I've been having doubts about whether I'm actually an INTJ, but my result for this was ESFP, so I guess INTJ may be right after all


----------



## Desiderium

Close;I got ISTJ.Does that mean I'm actually an ENFP?


----------



## sweatherbee5

Thanks. Good idea!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riptide

ENFJ
Extravert(78%) iNtuitive(50%) Feeling(38%) Judging(11%)

For some reason my Intuition/Sensing and especially Judging/Perceiving are always less than clear cut. No matter how I tried (including this reverse method) I am always borderline INTP/INTJ or even ISFP...


----------



## Geek_Aflame

Here's mine: 
ESTJ
Extravert(56%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(25%) Judging(56%)


----------



## White_dress

But.....it is logical that you should get the opposite type....if you answer the questions differently..... It doesn't prove anything at all.


----------



## aloneinmusic

Here's mine:

*ESTP*

_Extravert(56%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(62%) Perceiving(11)%_

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

This was actually accurate. I didn't think it was going to be, but it really is lol. I am actually INFJ, and this has half-confirmed it for me. :O


----------



## White_dress

Of course this is what you get when you select the opposed answers. Isn't it logical? It doesn't confirm anything.


----------



## aloneinmusic

I'm confused...then again, this particular test did bother me, because there was a finite amount of combinations you could use. I prefer the tests with the scales where you can actually measure how accurate the statement is for you. But still, I guess it's good for people who want an indicator towards their real type if they've tried lots of tests and still nothing fits. I've known for a while I'm INFJ, but it's nice to see that the test agrees (well, with the opposites anyway).


----------



## White_dress

This test is as accurate as much faith you put in it. But if it makes anybody feels better about his/her type...ok.


----------



## renordw

ISFJ
Introvert(44%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(25%) Judging(56%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)

Very interesting, I still feel confused about S and N


----------



## Ferucil

Got ENFJ, and I'm 99% sure that's my shadow type, so I guess it works.


----------



## onyxbrain

This is a brilliant idea. 
I am not undecided on my own type, but I know a few people who are.
I did, however, try it out - how could I not.
Consistent.


----------



## pancakemix

I got ESTP - Extravert(78%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(12%) Perceiving(22%)


----------



## Sonyx

Interesting I got ENTJ although i have already taken the test multiple times and usually always got ISFP I find this method to choose the opposite of what you would actually answer to be interesting and for me it was accurate


----------



## Chest

yep ESTJ, can I trust my bias?


----------



## Bullet

Your Type
ENTP


----------



## xiomarablu

Weirdly I always thought i was 'infj' and retook on similar minds and scored 'infp' which really does seem to fit but when I tried to score opposite of what I would choose I scored 'entj' and I am not sure about it's opposite because I don't think I fit the 'isfj' description at all. Is 'entj' the shadow side of ' infp'???? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## mufkapla

@xiomarablu Was it functions test or a dimensions test? Of it was dimensions then the "opposite" of ENTJ is ISFP. 

Also this method seems to work best if its a forced choice i.e. one of two options as opposed to the strongly agree/agree/disagree/ strongly disagree style.

ESTJ is the dual of INFP. ISFP is the dual of ENTJ.

Assuming I understand shadow type correctly, its comprised of the four other functions that you don't use as well. And a shorthand to work it out is to switch the outer two letters so the shadow type of INFP is ENFJ.

Hopefully that's a bit clearer.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro1_995 using Tapatalk


----------



## xiomarablu

Hi it was the 'humanetrics' I think with just two options yes and no. It is weird because I never thought the type changes and I took first Myers when I was a teen and to now see a difference is quite interesting. My mind is still trying to grasp dominant and such because I do feel like feeling is strongest, if that makes any sense. Thank you for your help too! But again description on 'isfj' didn't feel like me at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## xiomarablu

@mufkapla I actually went back and took test again on both human metrics and again 'entj' which would mean my code is 'isfp' when I answered opposite of what I usually would. Then went to similar minds and scored 'intp' so now I am more confused because how can code change so much based on variations of similar questions. Any insight? Thanks for your info by the way!! I am new to forums, period, but I responded to your message #624 but didn't know I needed to include your name. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## manzanaespacial

I felt weird anwering the opposite haha

ENFP
Extravert(89%) iNtuitive(50%) Feeling(81%) Perceiving(78%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (81%)
You have strong preference of Perceiving over Judging (78%)


----------



## Syaoran

It worked for me I'm an ENFP and I got 

ISTJ

Introverted-100%
Sensing- 100%
Thinking- 75%
Judging- 89%


----------



## barquack

I was skeptical at first, but this actually worked. I'm always on the line about whether I'm a true INFP or not but my result was ESTJ!
Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
Sensing over Intuition (88%)
Thinking over Feeling (75%)
Judging over Perceiving (89%)


----------



## Gruvian

*ISTJ*
Introvert(44%) Sensing(88%) Thinking(75%) Judging(56%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)

Does this make me ENFP then?  I thought I was ENTP...


----------



## alice_mon

ESFJ
Extravert(100%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(75%) Judging(67%)

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)

Yup, works for me... In fact, even the percentages are the same I think...


----------



## Belladonne

Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test™
Your Type
ISFP
Introvert(89%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(12%) Perceiving(67%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have distinct preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%)

Worked for me!  Great idea, btw, Holly


----------



## lightwing

Yep, seems about right...I think...

Introvert(89%) Sensing(50%) Thinking(38%) Judging(44%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)


Extravert(89%) iNtuitive(25%) Feeling(25%) Perceiving(22%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)


----------



## Adlaremse

ESTJ
Extravert(56%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(50%) Judging(67%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
You have *moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)* <--- I have a preference when it's 50/50?
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)

It's mostly right, I'm an IxFP


----------



## lionandthelamb

ESFP Hmm... interesting. Thanks Holly.


----------



## GinningPuma4011

ENFJ
Extravert(22%) iNtuitive(25%) Feeling(50%) Judging(11%)


You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (22%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (50%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)

Wasn't sure how it was going to turn out, but the shadow type worked


----------



## Gossip Goat

Doing this was counter intuitive & it felt weird putting the opposite answers. 

Your Type
ENFP
Extravert(89%) iNtuitive(62%) Feeling(12%) Perceiving(22%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)


IDK how accurate this is. I've gotten ISTJ before but I've also gotten INFJ so idk which one it is.


----------



## JackieOfAllTrades

I suspected I was an INTP.

ESFJ
Extravert(89%) Sensing(50%) Feeling(25%) Judging(11%)

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)

But I'm sill not sure I'm an INTP. Some of the questions I don't know what to answer, because it depends or because I'm nt sure I understand the question correctly since English is not my first language.


----------



## Draki

I got my shadow

ESFJ
Extravert(89%) Sensing(100%) Feeling(100%) Judging(1%)


You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%) 
You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%) 
You have _strong_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (100%) 
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%) 
 
The funny thing is I don't get my type (INTP) if I click on the right answers (I just switch all answers without looking at them). 

INTJ
Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(100%) Thinking(100%) Judging(1%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%) 
You have _strong_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (100%) 
You have _strong_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (100%) 
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%) 

if someone wants to see it: 
Yes-answers: 1,6,7,9,11,12,13,15,16,18,20,23,24,25,26,
28,31,35,37,39,40,43,45,46,49,50,51,52,54,58,59,60,62,65,68,72

No-answers(the others of course ^^):2,3,4,5,8,10,14,17,19,
21,22,27,29,30,32,33,34,36,38,41,42,44,47,48,53,55,56,57,61,63,64,67,69,70,71

and then switch them around, you'll get INTJ and ESFJ 

So they probably programmed it like "if someone doesn't have a preference he's auomatically a J". 
I feel discriminated now... :crying:
And it's illogical because if someone cannot decide if he is a P or J he is probably a P because he cannot decide.


----------



## Draki

AllyKat said:


> Hmmm... I got:
> 
> ESFP
> 
> Extravert(100%) Sensing(1%) Feeling(88%) Perceiving(67)%
> •You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
> •You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
> •You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
> •You have distinctive preference of Perceiving over Judging (67%)
> 
> Opposite makes me INTJ rather than ISTJ. It is the Sensing/intuition that I am most borderline for, however. I think when I did the particular linked test with my real answers, I did get INTJ. I still think I'm more Sensing than Intuitive but I am probably less rigid than ISTJs are 'supposed' to be.
> 
> In saying that, I've felt the differences in test results come about largely due to the phrasing of some of the questions. I work in an area of law in which how you phrase something in writing makes a HUGE difference to what it can mean. I'm never quite sure whether you should base your answers on exactly what the question says or what it's intended to mean...
> 
> I still class myself as an ISTJ with an edge towards intuition! lol


This test also seems to have problems with the 1% border 
So the 1% S is the same like 1% N, I think. 
So you've got ENFP which is the right answer for ISTJ.


----------



## Bluemint

INFJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(88%) Judging(56%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)

Well, I'm xSTP.


----------



## shameless

Hmm very interesting

I did what you said and did opposite (and the whole time I answered I thought to myself who the hell would answer like this)

Anyways I got...
ESFJ
Extravert(56%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(38%) Judging(22%)

Turns out its the shadow function to, INTP (what I usually get on my mbti)


----------



## TwinAnthos

Was I supposed to answer the opposite? Oh. Sorry. I thought the questionere was wrong and thefore would give me the opposite type!


----------



## TwinAnthos

ENFJ
Extravert(22%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(88%) Judging(44%)

You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (22%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

It worked! I just backed to the previus page and changed the answer to the opposite!


----------



## B00Bz

*ISFJ*
Introvert(78%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(38%) Judging(89%)​


[*=left]You have _strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)_
[*=left]_You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)_
[*=left]_You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (89%)_


----------



## lucy717

[Deleted]


----------



## lucy717

[Deleted]


----------



## rosy

ESTJ
Extravert(100%) Sensing(25%) Thinking(25%) Judging(78%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)

So that makes me an infp. roud:


----------



## BlackFandango

ESTP

E - 100%
S - 75%
T - 50%
P - 44%

Making me an INFJ, that's the first time I've been typed accurately by one of these tests.


----------



## AI.Akane

@HollyGolightly It works! You had a genius idea! well done!


----------



## 137442

Your Type
ESTP
Extravert(89%) Sensing(25%) Thinking(25%) Perceiving(11%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

This was interesting i always wondered if i was INFP or INFJ....even though i had more preferences to INFJ thanx !!


----------



## an_doer

ESTP
Extravert(89%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(25%) Perceiving(56%)

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)


----------



## The_Wanderer

Not for me. Very wrong. Sorry but, bad test, dichotomy tests usually are though.

INTP
Introversion 11
Intuition 75
Thinking 1
Perceiving 75


----------



## Maryanne Francis

HollyGolightly said:


> Would you all mind taking the test and telling me if your actualy type is the shadow type of the temperament in your results?


Apparently, my shadow self is ISTJ, that makes me an ENFP, I always type as an ENFP with this particular testing site.


----------



## Teal

ENFJ
Extravert(83%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(75%) Judging(1%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (83%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

idk..i feel a bit iffy bout this test but can someone explain it a little to me?  i always get ENFJ though (taken multiple test) so it seems accurate haha


----------



## an_doer

TurranMC said:


> I threw darts at a board on the wall to figure out my type.


gotta try that one


----------



## vforverification

confused about the 50/50 entp/entj scores I always get so I did the reverse test and got ISFP but with p at 50% *screams!*

Destined to always be an ENTx


----------



## Son of Mercury

Hmm, I got ISFJ.

That means I should be ENTP.

Makes sense. I've always had a connection to the ENTP description (even though most tests typed me as INTJ), especially when they said they could be devil's advocates. Arguing for argument's sake, and adopting positions and to argue it even though they do not hold the position. I've done this numerous times to my religious ex-girlfriend resulting in many phone hang-ups. I would go on and on. 

Good idea though.


----------



## ALongTime

Worked for me, I got ESTJ!


----------



## GoosePeelings

Nah.

Extroversion 75
Sensing 1
Feeling 75
Judging 75

So this doesn't help at all with N/S.


----------



## rbbt

ESFP
Extravert(100%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(50%) Perceiving(44%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (50%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)

Yeah, I might need to re-consider my personality type.

Maybe it works because we know what we don't want more than what we do?


----------



## DriftinFool

Interesting concept. Seemed fairly spot on for me.


ISTJ
Introvert(33%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(50%) Judging(56%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)

I do find it interesting how close my T/F and J/P always are on tests. I always find when dealing with problems, I use thinking and feeling together. When the thinking part comes to 50/50, I decide on feeling and vice versa.


----------



## JungianTrip

ESFP

Extravert(100%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(69%) Perceiving(33%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (69%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)


----------



## uhhleesah

ENTP
Extravert (78%) iNtuitive (12%) Thinking (50%) Perceiving (22%)

I've been trying to figure out if I am an ISFJ or an INFJ for a while now. I suppose this confirms I'm an ISFJ, but, still, 12% is not very much. Maybe I'll read some more!


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

*DP*


​


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

LOL I'd guess that the strategy of selecting the opposite preference just didn't pan out for me LOL.​


----------



## rasvu

It worked for me as well. I got ESTP by choosing the opposite answer a few times. The tip seems perfect.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ESFP
Extravert(67%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(62%) Perceiving(11%)

You have distinct preference of Extraversion over Introversion (67%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

So this makes me a bit of an INTx. I would be too, if only it weren't for those meddling functions!


----------



## Eddy Kat

*ENFP*
Extravert(89%) iNtuitive(38%) Feeling(25%) Perceiving(44%)​
Which means I could be ISTJ, which is a huge difference from ISFP. I think I'm more confused than before.

That could explain why everytime I cook I have to do it strictly by the book.


----------



## Motunrayo_Balogun

INFJ
Introvert(22%)**
iNtuitive(12%)*
Feeling(38%)**
Judging(33%)
You have*slight*preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have*slight*preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have*moderate*preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have*moderate*preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## BlueBlack

wow, this is amazing.. It was really hard, i screwed up somewhere.. but this reassured me on my type, thank you! 

ESTP
Extravert(89%) Sensing(31%) Thinking(62%) Perceiving(78%)

Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
Sensing over Intuition (31%)
Thinking over Feeling (62%)
Perceiving over Judging (78%)


----------



## Ominously

I got....


ESTJ
Extravert(56%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(100%) Judging(67%)



So that's suppose to be my shadow/opposite? 

Then I guess I'm an INFP for sure.


----------



## daniluni

Got ESTJ. 
so.....im an infp
huh.


----------



## TheCrispyParrot

I got ESTP. 

I've questioned if I'm a P or a J, so I think it's interesting that it's the one value that didn't follow the mold of being a shadow. Hmm.


----------



## FlightlessBird

I got ISTJ, so if it works how you said Id be a ENFP type, but I feel more like an ENTJ, Please help!!! How can I know? I dont really feel like a ENFP, I find them too nice and maybe the "I show off and pretend to be loved and liked" kind of people, and Im not like that. 
I think one of the most important things in life is to be honest, so Im who I am and I dont care If someone dont like me, I dont even try to. Im also very impulsive and still havent found my orderly skills haha(Km a disaster when it comes to mantain things in order, but nevermind because I dont like order) 
I also refuse to openly express my feelings (I only express anger and hapinness), I hate feeling weak and most of the time I have the need to protect the weaker ones(not the ones who pretend to be weak, I hate it and it annoys me a lot)
I like to be in charge, to have.the control and lead the situation. Im very direct and honest.

Normally Im an assertive person, but sometimes I get a little agressive(almost always when Im in a group because want to be their leader) but for example when Im arguing with soneone I really love and care about and dont want them to leave me, Im assertive but a part of me want to tell them to go to hell and other things. Its the most horrible contrsdiction Ive ever experienced.

Also very extremist, I care and love someone so hard it hurts or I literally give a fuck about you(except if youre weak or suffering an unfair situation, then Id help you and protect you), I consider Im kind of narcissist (high self esteem Id better say).

AH! On enneagram Im a sexual 8w7(sometimes only 8 and sometimes 8w9). 

So tell me, do you see me ENFP or ENTJ?


----------



## enitsirp

This is great. ISFJ

*ENTP*
Extravert(56%) iNtuitive(75%) Thinking(12%) Perceiving(22%)​


----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## fireignition

ESFP
Extravert(89%) Sensing(75%) Feeling(25%) Perceiving(11%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

sooooo i guess i'm INTJ actually? i'm always on top of the wall when it comes to that...


----------



## BadfishAdri

ESTJ

Extraverted- 89%
Sensing- 50%
Thinking- 75%
Judging- 56%

So INFP, but I reallllllyyy don't think I'm that close to being a sensor...definitely not ISFP or IXFP


----------



## Sirfranco4

INTJ
Introvert(56%) iNtuitive(62%) Thinking(62%) Judging(33%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## Saizou

I am an INTP, so this does appear correct. Interesting thing is that my feeling is so high on this one, where I usually score less than 15% towards thinking over feeling when I get INTP.


ESFJ
Extravert(89%) 
Sensing(62%) 
Feeling(50%) 
Judging(56%)


----------



## oceaneyesx3

ISTJ

Introvert(44%) Sensing(50%) Thinking(62%) Judging(100%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (100%)

Sounds about right to me! The percentages are a little off (I'm not 100% P or 50/50 on N/S), but other than that I came out as the exact opposite type.
It's a very interesting way to go about typing, so kudos to the OP!


----------



## ElectricFrogy

and Axwell, that would be INFP


----------



## VinnieB

ESTP, so I'm certainly an INFJ (and proud)! Thanks Holly.


----------



## 246730

I've tried all sorts of methods and I'm still torn between INTP and INTJ. I always get 1% judging or perceiving. I read the description of the childhood of each and INTJ seems to apply much more than INTP, but apart from the childhood I believe I am much more of an INTP. How can I work out which type I really am?


----------



## Korra

Checks out for me.


----------



## lemoncake

Hi! I'm an INF? with very uncertain preferences for judging or perceiving. After taking the test using opposites, I got:

Extravert(56%) Sensing(100%) Thinking(38%) Judging(1%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

So I'm still not sure whether I'm an INFP or INFJ! On most tests I score as INFP with a very, very slight perceiving preference. I've also read that it tends to be pretty common for NF's to mistype as J's when they're actually P's or vice versa.


----------



## heatpackinhippie

I think I'm an INFP, but I'm not 100% convinced yet. So I took the test you linked to and answered all the answers "wrong" and I got ESTJ. So I must be an INFP!!!


----------



## Howard Hepburn

ISFP
Introvert(78%) Sensing(100%) Feeling(75%) Perceiving(44%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)

Yet another test tearing down my ENFP delusion. Fine  ...maybe it's time to embrace my real inner controlling bastard.


----------



## Adena

I got IxFJ... So I'm an ExTP?


----------



## AuroraSwan

I got ESTJ.

Extrovert: 22%
Sensing: 12%
Thinking: 50%
Judging: 56%

I'm surprised my S wasn't higher on this. I'm definitely an N.


----------



## gfuzzy

I got ENFJ as my shadow. So... I'm actually an ISTP?? 

It really fits though ^^


----------



## Katie Koopa

ESFJ
Extravert(89%) Sensing(50%) Feeling(75%) Judging(22%)

Doing the test that way was certainly interesting.


----------



## shadowofeve

I know I am an INxx. 

My results were. 

ESFP
Extravert(78%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(12%) Perceiving(22%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)

My T and F scores are usually pretty close together so that makes it difficult. 

More people have told me I am an INFP so this is interesting. I usually score INTJ on tests, but I am not sure if that is right.


----------



## KingAndrew

*Introvert(56%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(100%) Perceiving(44%)*

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (100%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)


----------



## Baerlieber

(Sorry... I'm new. Posted my reply in the wrong thread...long story.)


----------



## localblackguy

ISTJ
Introvert(100%) Sensing(75%) Thinking(12%) Judging(56%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have _distinct_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (75%)
You have _slight_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)
 

Did this to eliminate all doubts that I may be slightly more ENTP than ENFP, this confirms what I originally thought - that I'm ENFP but my preference of Feeling over Thinking isn't big


----------



## In_The_Fade

ESFJ
Extravert(44%) Sensing(88%) Feeling(50%) Judging(33%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (44%)
You have _strong_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (88%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (50%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)
 

No idea what my type is at the moment so did this to try and help myself figure it out... I used to always think I was INFJ but decided to retake the test because I haven't for about ten years since I was in my early teens. Recently have scored as ENTP (twice), INFP and INFJ. Hadn't considered INTP, but maybe I'll look into it after this


----------



## Zoel.fahmi

i am an ISTP
i have test several times, i got INTJ but the others gave me an ISTP


----------



## Insightful_Idiot

Interesting. Though I still found myself hesitating on certain questions as I was still unaware of which one I really preferred.

My shadow type:
Introvert(44%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(62%) Judging(1%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (62%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

That fits with past results indicating I am an ENFP or ENFJ


----------



## xForgottenOne

E(78%) S(38%)  F(12%) P(22%)

Damn it, INTJ again. Why do I keep scoring INTJ on all MBTI tests I take? xD


----------



## ibarra

I was an INFJ in 16Personalities but I now have ISFJ on this test having this result:

Introvert(44%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(38%) Judging(33%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)

What am I really? ISFJ or INFJ? Can anybody help me out?


----------



## heylena

I had gotten ESFP as my _apparent_ Shadow Self. I would like to note that it would extremely easier to note what I don't like / am not like rather than what I actually am / like. 

In the past, I had tested as INFJ. Sometimes, as an INFP. 
Recently, I have tested as an INFJ, ISFJ, INTJ, ISTJ.

When I look at the Cognitive Functions alone, I am definitely Intuitive when I look at the theory and definitions, but for the last year, I have worked as a Veterinary Assistant (a complete contrast from my BA in English); my thesis is that due to the work and medical practice / experience, I was becoming more Sensory and so, tested as such because I using it dominantly more, but I am definitely an intellectual. I have always enjoyed the sensory act of doing something, but not a fan or interested in how things work or the process of things (I've found that information to be trivial and boring). The funny thing is that while in college, I have had a pattern of understanding complicated theories which other students in my class had a hard time processing or understanding. Throughout childhood, I enjoyed the act of doing something because it gives me the time to do inward reflection sense Sensory is just the act of doing something and there isn't anything truly complicated about it (you don't need to "think" or "solve" a problem when you are in tune with your body, such as farming or gardening). It's hard for me to know if I am Sensor or Intuitive, but I definitely theorize and a philosopher; I wonder if I have built both sides by jumping from one kind of career to another. Thinking and Feeling has the same conflict as well because I am very analytical and while I do have a dominant sense of Fi, I don't enjoy people; people often tell me that I come off as aloof and cold at first (I have a hard time figuring out what people want from me; when someone is crying: should I approach them? Should I leave them? What should I do? Can I leave now? Is it okay to silently walk away? Should I say something? But, that might be a factor with my uncomfortability with emotion and the expression of it. I just hate when people express extravagant notions of emotion...I never know what to do or what is the appropriate approach to their emotion. Pet peeve: obnoxious laughing - please stop). One thing I know is that I am indefinitely a Judger when it comes to my outer environment; I love structure, planning and organizing. I enjoy being spontaneous on occassion, but it makes me extremely anxious if there isn't stability in what is going to happen; I need to know who is going to the party, how many people, what kind of party it's going to be and what is to be expected. I have in the past cancelled social events because there have been vague descriptions of what was going to happen / be. 

I don't know what the fuck I am.


----------



## Turelie

ENFP
Extravert(1%) 
iNtuitive(75%)
Feeling(88%) 
Perceiving(78%)

So xSTJ.


----------



## Delicious Speculation

On a whim, I did this. My result was.... *drumroll* ESFP. 

Extravert - 89%
Sensing - 62%
Feeling - 75%
Perceiving - 67%

I took the actual paper-based MBTI in college and got INTJ. The least pronounced was the "N".


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

ISTJ
Introvert(78%) Sensing(62%) Thinking(75%) Judging(78%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)
So I am actually an ENFP:crazy:


----------



## Saevor

Well, I came here because I don't have it clear at all. I have been sorted in a series of different tests as ENFP, INTP, ISFP and ISTP. I was taking a look at the functions, etc, and I think that I'm probably a ISTP, and with this option I got:

Your Type
ENFJ
Extravert(56%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(38%) Judging(78%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)

So, maybe I'm actually an ISTP... :th_blush: And I'm 8w7 or 7w8 (I really don't know the difference either).


----------



## Sunflower_Moon

I just took this and my results are:

ESTJ

Extravert (89%), Sensing (38%), Thinking (50%), Judging (1%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

That would be my shadow type, which makes my actual type an INFP. However, I keep getting mixed results between INFJ, INFP, and ISFJ, but the most frequent results are INFJ and INFP. Looking at the percentages in my shadow personality (ESTJ), it seems that it doesn't truly help clarify whether I'm INFJ or INFP since the P is only 1%. But I'll take other MBTI tests online with your same idea. Good job, btw, thinking of something like that!


----------



## Savato

An interesting method for sure.
Apparently my Shadow Self is an ESFP, making me an INTJ.
When taking tests "normally" my results tend to fluctuate between E and I and especially between T and F, so I guess this is more evidence towards the INTJ.

I do applaud your idea of taking the test like this.


----------



## beautifullminds23

Hi i tryed wat u said an wen i first took i got isfj nd then i changed the anwser nd got estj


----------



## hoobster4

Interesting!
Interesting that I also always questioned my feeler type result, and that showed in this.


----------



## WanderingApe

I got ESFJ, which would imply that I'm INTP. Well, there's another one to add to the list of types I could be.


----------



## colorbullets

*ISTJ
*
Introvert (6%)
Sensing (10%)
Thinking (66%)
Judging (41%)

which would mean i'm possibly an ENFP. I always thought I was INFP or maybe ISFP, now I just have no idea :bored:


----------



## Amadis

Thanks for that method, Holly! I tried it but I'm still kind of confused towards my results (I think I'm an ISTJ or an INTJ but I have more trust in the ISTJ option).
Did it with 3 different tests and got two ISFPs so reversed, it's ENTJ O.O... hum
and the 3rd one got me ESFP so INTJ.


----------



## muslamicinfidel

ESFJ
Extravert(78%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(88%) Judging(3%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (3%)

:|

INTP/J??


----------



## blingyeol

ESFP
Extravert(84%) Sensing(22%) Feeling(3%) Perceiving(16%)

So ISTJ but with borderline T, that's always what I get, I should just introduce myself as INTFJ to be honest


----------



## deepblueparkwaydrive

I got ENTJ which is the shadow of ISFP, which is what I thought I was.


----------



## Lelu

I got ENFJ like every other test I've ever taken


----------



## VoodooDolls

this is plain stupid lol


----------



## 297029

ESFP

Does this mean I am an INTJ?


----------



## Peachyy

I got ISTJ :O I'm trying it out again after this. Thanks a lot! I am now closer to settling down to my type


----------



## Arrowyn

TurranMC said:


> I threw darts at a board on the wall to figure out my type.


I might have to try this method. Might be the most accurate yet.


----------



## madchuckle

I got ESTJ --> The Executive... with 34% T and 90+ others...


So, INFP? I don't think so, since I feel that my Ti is way stronger in the stack  . I don't know.


----------



## eternaleon

I got:

*INTJ*
Introvert(91%) Intuitive(38%) Thinking(12%) Judging(12%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extroversion (91%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (12%)


----------



## pearlshire19

*ISFJ*
Introvert(41%) Sensing(81%) Feeling(59%) Judging(75%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (41%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (81%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (59%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (75%)


----------



## NomadLeviathan

*ESTP*
Extravert(88%) Sensing(34%) Thinking(69%) Perceiving(25%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (88%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (34%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (69%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (25%)

I dig it, and it's accurate. 

It does make me realize how much I'd rather _be with_ and ESTP friend or partner, rather than _be_ an ESTP.


----------



## frigus

ESTJ
You have distinct preference of Extraversion over Introversion (66%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (34%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (16%)

I'm fairly certain I'm an INFP so this worked for me I guess.


----------



## Chompy

I got *ESTP*

Extraverted: 89%
Sensing: 65%
Thinking: 44%
Perceiving: 39%


----------



## TheVerb

INFJ
Introvert(88%) iNtuitive(19%) Feeling(75%) Judging(75%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (88%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (19%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (75%)

ayyy lmao.


----------



## Heavelyn

ESFJ
Extravert(34%) Sensing(38%) Feeling(38%) Judging(31%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (34%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (31%)


So I'm INTP


----------



## Lladnek

What a great tip, testing opposite. I tried this on multiple sites and got xSFJ and ISFJ, meaning I'm ENTP. Thanks!


----------



## The Dude

Your Type
INTP
Introvert(6%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(1%) Perceiving(25%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (6%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (25%)

So...ESFJ...not at all.


----------



## Watchtower

ESTP

Extravert(88%) Sensing(22%) Thinking(31%) Perceiving(16%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (88%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (22%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (31%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (16%)

INFJ then, as usual.


----------



## chocolatefox

LOL it worked for me. Got ISTJ! This is awesome. :carrot:


----------



## INTJake

Got ESFP, worked!


----------



## MisterPerfect

So shadow Type of INTJ is ESFP?


----------



## Antrist

I got three questions into the test and I found it too difficult and left it. How strange.



LittleDicky said:


> So shadow Type of INTJ is ESFP?


You just change all the letters to the opposite to find your shadow type. They are the same cognitive functions but in reverse.


----------



## Antrist

*INFJ*
Introvert(41%) iNtuitive(6%) Feeling(38%) Judging(50%)​


----------



## B0r3d

Your Type
ISFJ
Introvert(22%) Sensing(100%) Feeling(66%) Judging(75%)

You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (22%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (100%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (66%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (75%)


----------



## Meret

This seems to work! My "shadow type" is ISFJ, and it's a lot more decisive than the usual test results so far... So I might really be an ENTP... Kinda surprising I'm such a freak, but in a way not at all.


----------



## ssnowsongs

Thanks for this; I will give it a shot.


----------



## Napkin

Seems my shadow is ISFJ. Cool, increasing my chanses of being ENTP I guess.


----------



## dani mckay

I got my shadow as ESFP, which would make me an INTJ. I mean, it's got the Te and Fi and Ni and Se, which is what I think I use. I'm still going to try to figure this typing out. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Wiggentree

Interesting... I scored ESTP.
I typically test as an INFP, but am currently undergoing confusion about my MBTI type.


----------



## Super Luigi

Results
ENTJ
Extravert(47%) iNtuitive(9%) Thinking(3%) Judging(41%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (47%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (9%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (3%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (41%)

So since I tried my best to answer the questions in stark contrast to my actual self, does this make me an ISFP?
I'm almost never completely sure about my type. ENTP is my current "best guess / educated guess" but what if I'm wrong?


----------



## Natarajasana

My opposite:
ISTJ
Introvert(3%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(66%) Judging(19%)

So that would make me an ANFP. Helpful because I couldn't figure out if I was a J or a P....


----------



## Super Luigi

I took the test again and this time the results were:
ESTP
Extravert(100%) Sensing(56%) Thinking(97%) Perceiving(75%)
Does this make me an INFJ?


----------



## Jordgubb

*ENTP*
Extravert(22%) iNtuitive(40%) Thinking(41%) Perceiving(37%)​


[*=left]You have _slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (22%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (40%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (41%)_
[*=left]_You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (37%)_


----------



## easter

I got ESTJ. The description for this type feels really like the complete opposite of me


----------



## Blue Soul

ESFP. Yeah, this was fun.


----------



## UekiShurei

ENFP
Extravert(100%) iNtuitive(62%) Feeling(9%) Perceiving(41%)


You have _strong_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
You have _distinct_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have _slight_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (9%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (41%)
 

I have a few uncertainties in T vs F questions, though. The way some of the questions are presented doesn't really help.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

Interesting theory. I got ESTJ. I'm constantly debating on whether or not I'm really an INFP =_= But this does help. Thank you for going out of your way to offer this!


----------



## lmpeiris

I do not need to do the test to know that i will get ESTJ. If you select the opposite answers you will get the opposite results i guess. But the decision process is the same as before.

BTW, i'm known to behave like a evil CEO once when everybody bailed out making me to solve a problem, so i guess INFP fits me and ESTJ is the shadow. I got INFP for 3 tests (that's all i did).

My Enneagram is type 4 (but got same marks for 9 as well), SpSxSo


----------



## baitedcrow

ESFP, sure enough.


----------



## lmpeiris

baitedcrow said:


> ESFP, sure enough.


Put another post, you will start seeing the signatures i think


----------



## BlueRose1991

I did this and I got ENFJ...If I'm understanding correctly, ENFJ's shadow would be INFP.

EDIT: No, that can't be right...I need to study this some more.

EDIT 2: Okay, I looked it up and ENFJ's entire functions stack goes Fe-Ni-Se-Ti-Fi-Ne-Si-Te. Would the shadow functions go Fi-Ne-Si-Te or Te-Si-Ne-Fi?


----------



## Super Luigi

BlueRose1991 said:


> I did this and I got ENFJ...If I'm understanding correctly, ENFJ's shadow would be INFP.
> 
> EDIT: No, that can't be right...I need to study this some more.


A shadow is the opposite letter in the same order: ENFJ becomes ISTP in this case.


----------



## BlueRose1991

@ Army Man: Oh, okay. I get it now, thanks!


----------



## Super Luigi

BlueRose1991 said:


> @ Army Man: Oh, okay. I get it now, thanks!


----------



## ixd7ev

Hi there! I am new here. I just took the test you had in the link and entered everything the opposite of what I felt, and it said I was ISTJ. Then I went back and entered the opposite of ISTJ and got ENFP. The interesting part is that as I was doing it the second time, I realized that some of my first answers were less strong than when I wanted do it the second time. HAHAHA! SO, I went back a third time and tried to get more honest and still got ENFP. The MOST interesting part is that I originally did the test on a different web page and got INFP, which I believe suits me better. I try to imagine real life situations that I have been in and apply them to the answers, and I find that the answers will be sometimes STRONGLY the opposite to what I would enter just off the cuff without thinking. All this brings me to wonder if the tests should not be set out with time limits, as I think my answers could even change another time depending on which situation I have just been in the past few days before the test. I am not much good for an example, though, as I am only slightly anything. Kind of a boring type I guess, and I know that I was certainly a different type a few years ago. I think I have changed types about 4 times in my life so far. Maybe I have finally matured! hahaha!


----------



## Booksnob

Yes, it worked for me too and I got ESTP. I was cringing the whole time I selected answers that were not really me and it was really hard to do but weirdly fun at the same time. Thanks!


----------



## Allenia Lee

INTJ
Introvert(38%) iNtuitive(19%) Thinking(9%) Judging(6%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (38%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (19%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (9%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (6%)

Interesting test. Thanks for the idea! It was fun answering these as sarcastically as possible XD


----------



## DuCiel

Why would this have a different result than doing the straightforward true answer? If it's a binary two-option test, choosing the opposite then switching shouldn't be any more effective than just choosing what you actually think. I'm curious to know why this would have a different result.


----------



## nb_2

ENFJ
Extravert(9%) iNtuitive(9%) Feeling(53%) Judging(3%)
You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (9%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (9%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (53%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (3%)

This fits me pretty well, I'd say.


----------



## hrose

ESTJ
Extravert(88%) Sensing(59%) Thinking(22%) Judging(9%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (88%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (59%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (22%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (9%)

Makes sense. I teeter between INFP/INFJ/INTP. It all just depends.


----------



## enese

DuCiel said:


> Why would this have a different result than doing the straightforward true answer? If it's a binary two-option test, choosing the opposite then switching shouldn't be any more effective than just choosing what you actually think. I'm curious to know why this would have a different result.


It's because it is usually easier to choose something you wouldn't do rather than what you would do. 

Extravert(62%) Sensing(50%) Feeling(97%) Perceiving(47%)
•You have distinct preference of Extraversion over Introversion (62%)
•You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
•You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (97%)
•You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (47%)

Seems legit.


----------



## cassidyoreli

honestly, didnt expect this to work, whoops. But it did!
*ENFJ*
Extravert(56%) iNtuitive(3%) Feeling(16%) Judging(19%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
You have marginal or no preference of Intuition over Sensing (3%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (16%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (19%)


----------



## The Dude

_ESFP
Extravert(28%) Sensing(19%) Feeling(47%) Perceiving(6%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (28%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (19%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (47%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (6%)_

This means INTJ, which is what I have been thinking for a while.


----------



## nb_2

*ISFP*
Introvert(9%) Sensing(38%) Feeling(25%) Perceiving(6%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (9%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (6%)

So my shadow type is ESFJ. It's funny because I've typically typed as INFJ so I'm either INFP/INFJ - ESFJ/ENFP


----------



## coconut sharks

This was a weird experience. 

ESTJ
Extravert(34%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(75%) Judging(72%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (34%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (72%)

This confirms INFP for me.


----------



## Tao Jones

"You feel that the world is founded on compassion"

Founded? wth? lol


----------



## Tao Jones

ESTP
Extravert(47%) Sensing(9%) Thinking(16%) Perceiving(38%)

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (47%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (9%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (16%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (38%)

I type ESFP, but a lot of people think I'm ESTP, and I can see why.


----------



## jetta

New Myers Briggs Test posted from 
http://myersandbriggs.tumblr.com/

Alright, this is a test i have devised to figure out your Myers Briggs Personality Type.
You have two routes to take…

Either click the description out of these four which suits you best:

Ni: A focus on improvement and the future. Noticing patterns and predicting outcomes based on these patterns. Ni users are anxious, use a lot of analogies/metaphors and need a lot of time to process things.

Ne: A focus on new ideas. Thinking of new ways to do things and coming up with many different possibilities. Ne users are idea people who love brain storming and may have trouble sticking with one idea.

Si: A focus on your personal, physical experiences. Very aware of any changes in their environment and very aware of physical needs (i.e. hunger, being sick, being tired). Si users are ‘down to earth’, ‘normal’ people who are likely to notice when you get a haircut or put more salt in the soup than usual.

Se: A focus on the physical reality in the moment. Stimulation and physical surroundings like clothes, candles, and good food. Se users are image conscious and spontaneous.
Or click the description out of these four which suits you best:

Fi: A focus on emotions on the inside world. Figuring out how you feel about things and stewing in your own emotions. Fi users are sensitive, temperamental, and value-driven.

Fe: A focus on emotions on the external world. Picking up on other people’s emotions, and usually caring about others’ emotions as well. Fe users are warm and socially skilled, and need to vent their emotions in order to figure out how they feel about things.

Ti: A focus on theory, information, and logic. Playing with ideas. Ti users are quiet and knowledgeable; they enjoy learning.

Te: A focus on efficiency and applied logic. Setting goals and reaching them by use of logic. Te users are direct and decisive; they don’t want to think about something unless they can actually do something with the information.


What is your Myers Briggs type and zodiac sign combo? Here is a poll collecting data. It has nearly 2,000 participants so far. Let's try to reach 10,000 

http://astroligion.com/poll-what-is-...ac-sign-combo/


----------



## Koolneon426

Still trying to figure out my type. Hopefully this helps 

Your type is

ESTP

Preferences

Distinctly extroverted (59%)
Moderately sensing (47%)
Slightly thinking (6%)
Slightly perceiving (12%)


----------



## Pear

I don't know my personality type yet.

I got:

ESFJ
Extravert(88%) 
Sensing(9%) 
Feeling(6%) 
Judging(6%)

So I should be INTP.


----------



## Tab

I got ESTJ.

So I'm infp like on 16 Personalities...I still think I'm actually infj/t. Or just a traumatized intp


----------



## janethejedi525

Your Type
ESFP
Extravert(84%) Sensing(81%) Feeling(72%) Perceiving(28%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (84%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (81%)
You have distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking (72%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (28%)

I love this method. It's quite creative. Sometimes it was hard to pick the opposite answer because it honestly made me cringe.


----------



## janethejedi525

Pear said:


> I don't know my personality type yet.
> 
> I got:
> 
> ESFJ
> Extravert(88%)
> Sensing(9%)
> Feeling(6%)
> Judging(6%)
> 
> So I should be INTP.


Wow you have very little preference over S/N, F/T, and J/T, cool.


----------



## Gabrilost

I´ll do it later


----------



## OP

Nice idea. Why didn't I think of it before?

ESFJ
Extravert(78%)
Sensing(1%)
Feeling(44%)
Judging(62%)

Which means that I'm most likely INTP, but I could also be ISTP since I only got 1% S.

Seems reasonable because I'm struggling between ISTP, ISFP, INTP, and INFP.


----------



## azir

i agree with DuCiel, i don't see how this would really help lol. i did it anyway and got isfj though


----------



## vforverification

I got ISFJ which would make me entp? Hmmmm 

Also how insulted should I be that the 'supportive nurturing helper' is my opposite type 😂😂


----------



## Sco

Hey, not bad, I got my least liked people, ISFJ, and I'm an ENTP. (inb4 offend 13% of the population.)

Accurate test.


----------



## horrorbun

I answered with all of the reverse questions, and surprised myself in that I got ISFP. I'm typically pretty artsy when I'm stressed out, so I guess it makes sense that my shadow-side would share some stuff in common with that side. I guess according to this theory I would then be considered an... ENTJ? 

Inverse results are these:
Introvert(22%) Sensing(41%) Feeling(75%) Perceiving(31%)

Some of the questions that were clearly aimed toward sensory versus intuitive behavior threw me off, though, because I utilize both pretty efficiently


----------



## elisabeth1

ISTP

Introvert(6%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(3%) Perceiving(31%)

You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (6%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (3%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (31%)

What would that mean for my result?


----------



## Ballerina Boy

My opposing answers came up with this: 

ISTP
Introvert(6%) Sensing(12%) Thinking(22%) Perceiving(6%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (6%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (22%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (6%)

So, wouldn't my type be ENFJ?


----------



## marineblue

*ESTP*

*Extravert(78%) Sensing(56%) Thinking(34%) Perceiving(12%)*

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (56%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (34%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (12%)

Interesting  thanks for the tip!


----------



## heylena

This is probably my Drunk Personality -- ESFP

Extraverted (100 %)
Sensing (50%)
Feeling (12%)
Perceiving (47%)

...Although, Sensing is 50%, so that is 50/50 on Sensing & Intuitive Type


----------



## 469090

INTJ

Distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (62%)
Moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
Moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (56%)
Slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (19%)

But I'm not totally convinced yet, especially for how light the dominance of judging over perceiving is supposed to be.

This kind of tests may be accurate, but a simple algorithm definitely can't analyze something as complex as a personality test flawlessly, even a strong intelligence can't.
Even the output may be flawed by how the tested perceives himself.

I'm reading: "This parameter is less than 50%! Am I supposed to be the other type?" too much.


That's not how much you're using it, it's how much you're using it more than it's counterpart.

For example:
If you have a 100% preference in extroversion you pretty much don't have an introverted part, so the're nothing more frustrating for you than being alone. You may never behave like an introvert, even if really really close to a nervous breakdown.

If you have an 80% preference in extroversion you definitely are an extrovert, but you may suddenly become introvert if you're exposed to way much stress or strong emotions.

If you have a 50% preference you sure are an extrovert but you have also an introverted part that sometimes just has to come out.

If you have a 20% preference you definitely prefer being in a crowd but being alone isn't all that bad too.

If you have a 5% preference they're almost on par, you may switch between "extrovert mode" and "introvert mode" every time your internal state changes even slightly, or maybe you are extrovert in some situations and introvert in other. If you are also a thinker you may be able to switch between introvert and extrovert on your own will.


----------



## Brown Bird

Hi, I like your idea so I gave it a whirl. Here are my results when I answered the opposite of what I normally would.

ENTJ
Extravert(97%) iNtuitive(72%) Thinking(75%) Judging(70%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (97%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (72%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (70%)

Here is the result when I gave answers that I feel are true to me.

ISFP
Introvert(84%) Sensing(50%) Feeling(53%) Perceiving(47%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (84%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (50%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (53%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (47%)


----------



## Maschinegun

ENTP
Extravert(6%) iNtuitive(53%) Thinking(66%) Perceiving(28%)


You have _slight_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (6%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (53%)
You have _distinct_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (66%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Perceiving over Judging (28%)


----------



## Xanthus Primus

Hmm, I guess it is settled. My results, when answering the opposite to what I normally answer gave me ESFP. That is the shadow of INTJ. On tests I consistently get INTJ so iguess I'm the real deal INTJ. 


Well that's great.


----------



## MadinCheshire

HollyGolightly said:


> So I'm gonna do an experiment and see if this actually works
> 
> Would you all mind taking the test and telling me if your actualy type is the shadow type of the temperament in your results?
> Personality test based on Jung - Myers-Briggs typology
> [/COLOR]


Your Type
INTJ
Introvert(44%) iNtuitive(19%) Thinking(25%) Judging(1%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (19%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

and this is another test:
very probably ENTP
may be INTP
may be ISTP
- Ne : 11.3 
- Ti : 11.3 
- Ni : 10.65 
- Te : 10.6 
- Fi : 7.85 
- Si : 7.15 
- Fe : 6.05 
- Se : 4.9

La Stessa Medaglia | Diciamo le cose
""
both test done today, but usualy tests give me INTP

Edit: ops didn't read well, those are just plain "not reverse" tests


----------



## Librarylady

I got ESFP, but I don't agree with it (INTJ as a real result). I mean, INTJ was also my first result on 16 personalities.


----------



## Fawny

Your Type
ESTJ
Extravert(50%) Sensing(44%) Thinking(25%) Judging(1%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (50%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (44%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

I really like this idea! I do think I'm an INFx, so this is pretty spot on


----------



## Introvertia

I got ESFJ answering the opposites, which would make sense, I've been typed INTP before, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## IGLDN

Your Type
ESFJ

Extravert(25%) 
Sensing(88%) 
Feeling(22%) 
Judging(25%)

This was interesting! I'm not sure this is actually my shadow type but it was a fun experiment.


----------



## ElusiveFeather

Whatever you do, don't use the shadow.com personality quiz XD

I typed this in as my self assessment for the lols:
I saw a squirrel but it didn't notice me so I was triggered. I got my gang of brothers from different mothers to help me whoop it's ass. Eminem and snoop dogg would be proud.

and it came back with:
Seems like you are
The Nurturer

https://shadow.com/PersonalReflecti...MIjt3588nV1QIV7BbTCh20nQtOEAAYASAAEgJ5mvD_BwE

XD


----------



## ElusiveFeather

Interesting! 

Based on that idea:

ENTJ
Extravert(62%) iNtuitive(75%) Thinking(28%) Judging(75%)
You have distinct preference of Extraversion over Introversion (62%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (28%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (75%)

Sounds about right XD


----------



## Silvermadness

Your Type:

ESFJ
Extravert(81%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(56%) Judging(28%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (81%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (56%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (28%)

I suppose it works.


----------



## Kaioken

I tried and I got

ESFJ
Extravert(31%) Sensing(59%) Feeling(91%) Judging(53%)

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (31%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (59%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (91%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (53%)

I answered in a tiny exagerated way, usually when I take those tests seriously, I'm not always sure of which answer to pick (small yes or BIG YES), by doing the opposite it was easier to pick the extreme answers.


Idk if I'm ENTP or INTP, back then I was sure I was INTP but now idk. I doubt I'm a great theorical analyst, I usually come with retarded ideas, that's what I do. And I don't mind social situations as much as I used to, except when it's with people I don't like or find boring. I can be very outgoing but I need to have interest, If I don't like you or don't care, then I will not try very hard.

I always get Ne first in cognitive tests (the first ones on Google), Ni second and Ti third, now Idk where does this high Ni comes from, I don't think it's reliable.


----------



## Celina725

ENFP, using this method.
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (94%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (28%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (37%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)

Seems right - I _have_ been leaning toward ISTJ as of late.


----------



## deesnotes

Great idea! And I do think this makes a lot of sense. I'm still unsure about my actual type, but I do get INTP a lot and I tested ESFJ on the "opposite" test, so that checks out.

ESFJ
Extravert(25%) Sensing(55%) Feeling(56%) Judging(59%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (25%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (55%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (56%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (59%)


----------



## Cacaia

LOLOLOL this "shadow test" had me laughing. Of course my shadow self would be ISTP (my husband's type). I am an ENFJ ;-)
(as he heard me laughing, he asked what was up. When I told him, he said it seems appropriate, since he follows me around like a shadow! Too funny!)


----------



## Sven The Returned

*ISFP*

Introvert(12%) Sensing(53%) Feeling(78%) Perceiving(44%)​


[*=left]You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (12%)
[*=left]You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (53%)
[*=left]You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (78%)
[*=left]You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)



This was a pretty clever idea. I think I might be an ENTJ and this further solidifies that.​


----------



## Colonel_Godawful

As of this moment I haven't tried Holly's tip because I know I'm no good at convincingly assuming a character that is the inverse of myself. (I not only can't act. I can't write creatively - demands that I should do so drove me to absolute hair-pulling despair at school).
BUT - I've taken the MBTI test twice, the second time just as an experiment (via personalityperfect, if memory serves). And I've gotten contradictory results - ENTP the first time, INTP the second!


----------



## BugFolk

You may be onto something here.:shocked: That was fun.

A very assertive ESTP is my shadow. 

I'm pretty sure 100% "observant" has got to be an exaggeration. I can't be that lost in the clouds can I be?


----------



## New Dawn

Cool idea.


----------



## intjew

i aint got no type. bad bitches is the only thing that i like


----------



## Nicholasjh1

ISTJ
... 
so ENFP? I've scored that one many times... It's worth noting that it was close to XNFP with 30% on N & F. In the past I would have scored introverted


----------



## GrowLegends

ESTJ

Extravert(72%)**Sensing(22%)**Thinking(16%)*Judging(3%)

You have distinct preference of Extraversion over Introversion (72%)You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (22%)You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (16%)You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (3%)

Haha!!!
INFP
But still unsure whether I'm INFP,INTP or INFJ.Most probably INFP then


----------



## GrowLegends

0

YOUR PERSONALITY TYPE IS:

EXECUTIVE(ESTJ-A)

OK, someone needs to clean up this mess!

MIND

This trait determines how we interact with our environment.

Extraverted

Introverted

72%

28%

ENERGY

This trait shows where we direct our mental energy.

Intuitive

Observant

30%

70%

NATURE

This trait determines how we make decisions and cope with emotions.

Thinking

Feeling

78%

22%

TACTICS

This trait reflects our approach to work, planning and decision-making.

Judging

Prospecting

51%

49%

IDENTITY

This trait underpins all others, showing how confident we are in our abilities and decisions.

Assertive

Turbulent

56%

44%

Hehe lol 
Interesting


----------



## robean

Okay this was super interesting to me so I took it, and came out with an ESTJ; my boyfriend's mum is an occupational psychologist and uses MBTI in most of her work and over the course of knowing her, she first typed me as an INFJ, then an INFP, and more recently decided I'm an ENFP.

Now I've always thought I was an introvert since I get real tired and anxious in social situations, but my boyfriend's mum says that a lot of that can be due to my past and how I was brought up... Which is how we were both fooled into thinking I was an INFx for so long. A lot of online tests also typed me as an INFx!

So I find it really interesting that from this, my type would be INFP and the type we're speculating on is ENFP. I think my E/I is still developing because I'm quite young and my brain isn't all developed yet, but I still love how this method got the xNFP part right!!!

NICE


----------



## Monbebe

Such an interesting idea, I like it so took the test and it showed *ESTP* so another proof that I'm *INFJ* (but I even not doubted that fact cause last year I spent so much time and effort to understand myself and though initially was strongly stated that I'm INTJ, due to some circumstances I was in Ni-Ti loop & experimenting I prooved to myself being INFJ)


----------



## Starlight13

INTJ
Introvert(12%) iNtuitive(25%) Thinking(6%) Judging(12%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (12%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (6%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (12%)

I'm not ESFP ...


----------



## Liriope

*
ENFJ
Extravert(100%) iNtuitive(22%) Feeling(100%) Judging(69%)*​
Huh, that's interesting. As I was putting answers down, I started thinking that it was probably going to give me ESFJ, but it actually _did_ give me my opposite type. I found it difficult to think "what would the opposite of me do," but maybe that helps you think about yourself more honestly?


----------



## Elyasis

ESFP
Extravert(91%) Sensing(41%) Feeling(72%) Perceiving(75%)

Probably answered a wee bit too forcefully on the extroverted questions. The shouting YES just seemed so antithetical to me that I had to do it.


----------



## Helane

Okay, I did this and I got: 

ESFJ
Extravert(19%) Sensing(41%) Feeling(38%) Judging(9%)
You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (19%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (41%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (9%)


So, I got INTP, technically. 

My preference for Judging and Perceiving is so slight, I get super-confused. Because I seem to be able to do both. Even though I know that's NOT possible given the functions. Help?


----------



## Dissentient

ESFP
Extravert(53%) Sensing(62%) Feeling(12%) Perceiving(53%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (53%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (53%)

That makes sense -- I've consistently tested INTJ and know that I use dominant Ni, but also Te and Fi. Naturally, I analyze everything to oblivion and doubt my results, but this was a great exercise.


----------



## LenaLei

ENTJ
Extravert(31%) iNtuitive(69%) Thinking(25%) Judging(75%)

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (31%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (69%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have distinct preference of Judging over Perceiving (75%)


I am clearly an ENFJ. This test still helps figuring some of the letters if you have big percentages on some. I recommend taking it when in good condition (physically and emotionally). I know for instance that my F completly disappears when I am tired :0


----------



## CCNaps

Ohh the Idea is Fun,, everytime (';


----------



## thatweirdochick

"ESTJ
Extravert(66%) Sensing(69%) Thinking(59%) Judging(41%)"

I guess this means I'm an INFP? I could see it. I believe that I'm some sort of xNFx.


----------



## lostang05

Based on your method, @HollyGolightly, I got the same type (with different percentages). It seems my type could be INFJ. I've taken so many tests. Most of the time, it's between ISFJ and INFJ. But, occasionally, I've gotten INFP. Here is the result:

Your Type
*ESTP*

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (97%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (19%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (31%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (16%)


----------



## Sunshower127

Shadow works, I am INFJ and got ESTP.

ESTP
Extravert(56%) Sensing(59%) Thinking(44%) Perceiving(9%)
•	You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
•	You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (59%)
•	You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (44%)
•	You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (9%)


----------



## Sunshower127

@lostang05 

My mom is an ISFJ, biggest differences between us are her traditional ways and small talk. She really is all about the tried and true method of Si. I am more open minded and like to experiment, like taking different routes home to mix it up. Also, she loves small talk and while I like conversation I hate surface level topics in general.


----------



## PlasticRenaissance

_'Do you think if it 's more balanced to have slight preference rather than strong preference ?'


(In my point of view if you have slightly difference in each part 
,could it mean that you could use both quite equally ? )_


----------



## lostang05

@Sunshower127

The ISFJ type does seem more drawn to tradition. It's so hard for me to determine where I fit it. I was recently told that I could be an INFP. I feel like I respect some traditional ways, but I do like talking to close family members and close friends about deeper topics. I do not know if my personality type being inconsistent is because of my depressive and anxiety disorders or confusion about personality typing in general. I keep feeling that I'm just an IxFx these days...


----------



## Sarah25

I don't really know my personality type: I have tested as an INFJ, INFP, ISFP, INFP, and ENFP. How am i supposed to know this?


----------



## Alasca

I don't know how it is suppose to be any different in this case. In type of test where preference I/E, S/N, T/F, J/P is measured the result will always be opposite. 

Perhaps more would help a test finding out what one's shadow functions are.


----------



## w3f3

This isn't any different from putting the correct answers... Tests are not reliable anyway.


----------



## daniluni

Here it says I'm ISFP


----------



## faithhealing

*ENTJ*

So, I'd be ISFP. Interesting.


----------



## Lewis34

I don't know what my type is


----------



## LizaChumbalaya

Very helpful and insightful! Thank you. I am an INFP.


----------



## NatureChaser

It works! I got ENTP which is the shadow of my type, ISFJ. Yup, I'm actually ISFJ, not ISFP.


----------



## VoicesofSpring

Who of it seems to works, I got ESTJ which is the INFP shadow if I'm right.
And yet I still go through a whole "what if I'm an ESTJ/INTJ/ESFP/.... ??" loop.


----------



## lokasenna

_ESFJ
Extravert(62%) Sensing(34%) Feeling(6%) Judging(16%)_

This would suggest INTP, though my T/F dichotomy is almost tied, which isn't surprising.


----------



## eatery125

I got ESFJ.

Extravert (72%), Sensing (9%), Feeling (34%), Judging (34%).

So where does that leave me? INTP... But wait. Definitely introvert. But there's only a slight preference for everything else.


----------



## Charus

Hm, following the OP's method, I got ENFJ. Extravert(3%) iNtuitive(56%) Feeling(47%) Judging(38%)

So I guess my own depictions of me being ISTP we're correct...


----------



## pbgreen

Your Type
ESFJ
Extravert(81%) Sensing(19%) Feeling(47%) Judging(27%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (81%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (19%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (47%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (27%)


----------



## Bimbo

Thanks Holly I'll sticky this!


----------



## mazmil

Which will be fun cuz I have come to know it so well I can't even take them anymore. But I think this tactic will give it just enough of a spin to allow it.


----------



## Reimemanua

My personality Type is "The Debater" ENTP-T
Traits:
Extraverted - 54%
Intuitive - 59%
Thinking - 51%
Prospecting - 51%
Turbulent - 64%
Role: Analyst
Strategy: Social Engagement


----------



## moonpixie

*ESTP*
Extravert(59%) Sensing(38%) Thinking(16%) Perceiving(34%)

You have distinct preference of Extraversion over Introversion (59%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (16%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (34%)

I am an INFJ, so this worked for me.


----------



## QwertyCTRL

I know my type, but I tried this a while ago, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Worriedfunction

Sure why not give this a try:

Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test™
Your Type
*ESFJ*
Extravert(100%) Sensing(91%) Feeling(38%) Judging(28%)

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (100%)
You have strong preference of Sensing over Intuition (91%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (28%)
So...INTP? 

Definitely not.


----------



## rcnjr

I tried it. I am an INFJ, and by answering contrary to what I really think, I was labeled ESTP.

*ESTP*
Extravert(94%) Sensing(66%) Thinking(38%) Perceiving(66%)

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (94%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (66%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have distinct preference of Perceiving over Judging (66%)


----------



## Eset

ISFJ.

This would either imply ENTP or ENTJ depending on how you wish to see it.
ENTP is ISFJ's dual type, but ENTJ is ISFJ's polar opposite type (when you include shadow functions).


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I got intp.

Guess I'm an esfj, it's just always been in the shadow? Always?


----------



## Lemongrass19891

I got ESTJ from the test (pick the opposite of what I was thinking) so the opposite must be INFP hmm


----------



## tanstaafl28

Whoda thunk it?

Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test™
Your Type
*ENTP*
Extravert(47%) iNtuitive(75%) Thinking(59%) Perceiving(50%)

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (47%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
You have distinct preference of Thinking over Feeling (59%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (50%)









ENTP: Extraverted iNtuitive Thinking Perceiving


ENTP personality type description, profile and famous personalities



www.humanmetrics.com


----------



## WintersFlame

HollyGolightly said:


> For a while I was really confused about my type, I kept testing for different temperament. Then I had the idea that I should take the test and put the opposite of what I would really put. I did this and I came up with these results:


Wouldn't doing the opposite of what you would really put indicate that you already know what you would truly put, making the whole method... futile? No offense of course.


----------



## Astrida88

*ESFJ*
Extravert(28%) Sensing(12%) Feeling(9%) Judging(28%)

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (28%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (9%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (28%)
So it makes me INTP? Fair enough... I quess...
Whats even with my Sensing-Intuiting and Feeling-Thinking balance? I probably I messed up something in the test. Both shouldn't be so close to 0%.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

daleks_exterminate said:


> I got intp.
> 
> Guess I'm an esfj, it's just always been in the shadow? Always?


I missed the whole do the opposite, but even still.... That's just unnecessary steps


----------



## JosephValet

Not sure about the whole purpose of doing the thing backwards, but I did it anyways out of sheer boredom.
It gave me ESFP, so that means I'd be INTJ, close enough, I think I am an INFJ.


----------



## House Mouse

*ENFJ*

Extravert(59%) iNtuitive(56%) Feeling(16%) Judging(16%)

I am probably ISFP so, that's close enough. ISTP is not far away from the truth. Either one seems like me well enough.


----------



## graceyzee

I received ESFP.

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (97%)
You have distinct preference of Sensing over Intuition (69%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (19%)
if I invert the order of the functions, like you have done, then I'd end up with INTJ. Interesting.


----------



## Akiblue

Your Type
INFP
Introvert(47%) iNtuitive(31%) Feeling(38%) Perceiving(6%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (47%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (31%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (6%)

Which one will this be? (sorry, still learning I'm dumb)


----------



## exciting fisherman

These are my results when I was answering honestly:

Your Type
ENTP
Extravert(19%) iNtuitive(69%) Thinking(6%) Perceiving(38%)
You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (19%)
You have distinct preference of Intuition over Sensing (69%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (6%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (38%)

Is this test supposed to work when you are giving only true-to-self answers? If so, it doesn't surprise me. I usually score high Ne, Fe and Ti in function preferance analysis.


----------

